# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits >  La marque Nexus One n'est pas libre, Google va-t-il devoir changer le nom de son smartphone ?

## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 17/03/10*
*[Les commentaires de cette mise  jour commencent ici]*


*Justice : la marque Nexus One n'est pas libre* 
*Google va-t-il devoir changer le nom de son smartphone ?* 


Les mauvaises nouvelles s'enchanent  grande vitesse pour le smartphone de Google.

Le jour mme de la rvlation des premiers chiffres de vente, trs dcevants (lire ci-avant), la Justice amricaine vient de signifier  Moutain View que la marque Nexus One n'tait pas disponible.

Elle appartient, pour ne rien arranger,  une socit exerant sur le march des Tlcoms (Integra Telecom).

Le risque de confusion est considr comme suffisamment important par lOffice des Marques et des Brevets des tats-Unis (US Patent and Trademark Office) pour qu'il ait refus que le Nexus One garde ce nom. Google a 6 mois pour faire appel de la dcision ou pour trouver un accord  l'amiable avec Integra Telecom.

Ou le racheter ?

*Source* : La notification de US Patent and Trademark Office 

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*Mise  jour du 17/03/10* *(djug)*

*Google na pu vendre que 135.000 exemplaires de Nexus One aprs 74 jours de son lancement*, *selon une tude de Flurry*

Si lon croit les estimations du cabinet danalyse Flurry, Google na pas pu vendre que 135.000 exemplaires du Nexus One durant 74 jours, un chiffre faible si on le compare aux ventes de ces concurrents directes, liPhone dApple et le Droid (Milestone) de Motorola.



Sur une priode de 74 jours, liPhone s'est vendu  1 million dexemplaire lors de son lancement en 2007, tandis que le Droid de Motorola s'tait coul  plus de 1.05 million.

Cet chec peut tre li directement au mode de commercialisation, et au service aprs vente accessible uniquement sur internet.

Rappelons que Google na pas pu vendre que 20 000 Nexus One durant sa premire semaine de commercialisation (cf. ci-dessous)

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

Voir aussi :
Motorola prpare le prochain Google phone, dot d'un clavier physique complet, et sera destin aux professionnels







*Mise  jour du 09/02/10*
*NB : Les commentaires sur cette mise  jour commencent ici dans le topic*


*Linus Torvalds :  Le Nexus One est un winner * 
*Google baisse ses frais de rsiliation et propose une hotline pour son smartphone*



Le clbre crateur de Linux, Linus Torvalds, est visiblement enchant par le Nexus One, le smartphone de Google.

_ Le Nexus One est un winner_  crit-il sur son blog.

Une dclaration d'amour surprenante  un moment o ... [Lire la suite]


*Source* : Le billet de Linus Torvalds


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Etes-vous tonn(e) que Linus Torvalds  roule  aussi ouvertement pour le Nexus One, alors que de plus en plus d'utilisateurs tentent de revendre le leur ?

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*Mise  jour du 06.02.2010*
*Google Phone : Le Nexus One disponible en France, en version amricaine importe*

Google ne commercialise son smartphone que dans peu de pays depuis son site Internet. Mais, depuis hier, certains sites de tlphonie franais proposent enfin l'appareil  leurs consommateurs. 

Disponible nu pour un prix d'environ 547 euros, il devient plus abordable avec un abonnement (entre 189 et 499 euros selon les formules). Il s'agit de la version amricaine du tlphone, attention donc  ne pas tre dstabilis par sa configuation particulire.

Cependant, si votre patience n'a pas atteint ses limites et que vous pouvez encore attendre, il se murmure que l'oprateur SFR devrait proposer le Nexus One pour moins de 200 euros. Ceci interviendrait dans quelques semaines et reprsenterait la sortie officielle du smartphone en France. Ces appareils seront de plus franciss et mis  jour.

Source : Le Nexus One en vente sur PhoneAndPhone et MeilleurMobile 

 ::fleche::  Le succs sera-t-il au rendez-vous dans notre pays pour le tlphone de Google ?

*Mise  jour du 02.02.2010*
*Le Nexus One devient multitouch, Google met son tlphone  jour*

Google a profit de ce mardi 2 fvrier pour mettre  jour le software de son tlphone, le Nexus One. Quelles nouveauts ont t apportes par ce geste ? L'arrive de Google Goggles, et une nouvelle version de Google Maps incluant un mode nuit. Plus important encore, l'appareil prend dsormais le multitouch en charge pour diverses applications : navigateur web, galerie et Maps.
La 3G est galement amliore. Google annonce que ces mises  jour seront disponibles pour tous dans le courant de la semaine.

 ::fleche::  Un pas de plus dans la direction "iPhone killer" ?

*Mise  jour du 18/01/10* *(Djug)*

*Google n'aurait vendu que 20 000 Nexus One durant sa premire semaine de commercialisation*

Selon ltude publie par la socit de mesure et d'tudes Flurry, Google aurait vendu  peine 20.000 exemplaires du Nexus One durant sa premire semaine de commercialisation.





Ce chiffre est particulirement bas, surtout si on le compare ceux de liPhones 3GS dApple - qui stait vendu, lui,  1,6 million d'exemplaires - ou du Droid de Motorola - 250 000 exemplaires - durant leurs semaines de lancements.

Consquence : Google vient de baisser le prix de son Smartphone de 100 dollars. Grand prince, Google remboursera la mme somme  ses les clients qui lont dj achet.





Source :
Flurry Special Report: Google Nexus One Launch Week Sales


 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que ces chiffres ont  une relation avec  l'absence dune campagne de publicit  aux tats-Unis ou  la vente exclusive du tlphone en ligne ?








*Mise  jour du 13/01/10*

*Nexus One : Google provoque un toll avec ses clauses commerciales* 
*En faisant exploser les frais de rsiliation de l'abonnement li  son smartphone* 


Trs mauvaise surprise pour les premiers acheteurs du Nexus One... et qui pourrait bien en tre une pour tous ceux qui attendent l'arrive internationale du smartphone de Google.

Les conditions de vente de l'appareil sous Android 2.1 (lire ci-dessous) viennent en effet d'tre pluches par plusieurs sites spcialiss.

Que nous apprennent-ils ?

Que Google double les frais de rsiliation. Une petite explication s'impose. Lire la suite...


*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  Trouvez-vous cette clause abusive ? 
 ::fleche::  Face au toll pensez-vous que Google va changer de stratgie commerciale ?

*Mise  jour de Gordon Fowler*



*12/01/10*

*Un SDK pour Android 2.1* 
*Permet de dvelopper et de tester ses API pour le Nexus One, en attendant d'autres tlphones quips de l'OS de Google* 


Des dveloppeurs s'taient plaints que le Nexus One, le portable 100 % made in Google, soit sorti avant le SDK ncessaire  la cration d'API pour son OS, le tout nouveau Android 2.1. (lire prcdemment)

Voila qui vient d'tre rectifi, finalement trs rapidement. Google met  partir d'aujourd'hui le tant attendu SDK  la disposition du public.

L'volution entre la version 2.0 et la 2.1 est qualifie de mineure par Google.
Elle apporte cependant quelques nouveauts. Reconnaissance vocale, nouveau launcher, gestion de l'USB modifie (certainement pour se conformer au dsir de Google de proposer un service de back-up des donnes du Nexus One via cette connectique) et quelques changements dans WebKit sont les principales avances d'Android 2.1 (avec les wallpapers anims pour les esthtes).

*Android 2.1 dont* le SDK est tlchargeable gratuitement pour les dveloppeurs intresss.


*Source* : Prsentation du SDK par Google

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  Google a-t-il sorti ce SDK assez rapidement ?
 ::fleche::  tes-vous intress(e) par ses nouvelles fonctionnalits ?

*Mise  jour de Gordon Fowler*



*08/01/10*

*Le Nexus One exaspre les dveloppeurs*
*Le SDK pour Android 2.1 n'est toujours pas sortie, le Google Phone si*


En sortant son Nexus One, Google frappe un grand coup.

Mais son smartphone commence galement  nerver les dveloppeurs. Ou plus exactement, le retard que prend Moutain View pour sortir un SDK (Software Developement Kit) pour Android 2.1, l'OS du Nexus One.

La chose est d'autant moins accepte qu'Android est lui aussi un pur produit Google. Cette dsynchronisation des sorties semble de plus en plus mal prise.

Pourtant Google est habitu.

Le SDK pour Android 2.0 est sortie aprs le Droid, le smartphone de Motorola, premier appareil  embarquer l'OS.

Mais cela ne change rien  l'affaire. Aux Etats-Unis, de plus en plus d'utilisateurs commencent  se plaindre que des Widgets ne fonctionnent plus.

Or l'utilisateur ne sait que rarement si son OS est Android 2.0 ou 2.1 (voire un autre Android). Il a donc encore moins conscience des problmes poss par la fragmentation de l'OS de Google.

Il devient pratiquement impossible pour un dveloppeur d'expliquer que son application n'est pas bugge, mais que c'est l'absence de SDK qui l'empche de tester la compatibilit de son code avec la version 2.1 d'Android.

_Pourquoi les dveloppeurs sont-ils les derniers  tre considrs dans ce lancement ?_, regrettent les uns. _Veulent-ils nous dgoutter d'utiliser Android ?_, se demandent les autres.
Une question dj pose par certains au sujet de l'Android Market.

La seule rponse de Google est officieuse.

Elle vient de Dianne Hackborn, membre de l'quipe de dveloppement d'Android chez Google : _pour les dveloppeurs, les changements apports par la version 2.1 ne sont vraiment pas importants [] Tout ce qui pourrait faire dysfonctionner une application [par rapport  Android 2.0] les impactait dj sous 2.0.1 (NDR : une version pour laquelle existe un SDK)_, crit-elle sur un fil de discussion.

Une belle manire de renvoyer les dveloppeurs dans leurs cordes au lieu de prsenter des excuses pour le retard.

La vengeance tant un plat qui se mange froid, Android et le Nexus One auront-ils  le regretter ?

*Source* : L'change entre dveloppeurs et Dianne Hackborn

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de l'attitude de Google dans cette affaire ?

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*Mise  jour du 06.01.2009*
*Google prsente officiellement son smartphone, le Nexus One sera-t-il un iPhone killer ?*

Google vient de prsenter au monde hier, lors d'une confrence de presse en grandes pompes, son dernier bb : Nexus One, que l'on connaissait dj sous le nom de code de Google Phone.

Fabriqu par HTC, le mobile embarquera un processeur Snapdragon cadenc  1Ghz, 512Mb de RAM, Port microSD, APN 5Mb/Pixels et une rsolution de 480800 (deux fois suprieur  celle de liPhone). Le tout, sous un systme d'exploitation Android 2.1.

En plus de ses 5 millions de pixels, son appareil photo sera dot d'un flash (mais pas d'un zoom). Son cran devancera lui aussi les dimensions de celui de l'iPhone avec 3.7 pouces (contre 3.5 pour le smartphone d'Apple).

S'il domine son principal rival sur plusieurs niveaux, Nexus One sera en revanche un poid plume : 130 grammes, contre 135 pour l'iPhone.

Son fond d'cran peut tre anim, et sa fonction de recherche vocale est particulirement performante. Il suffit par exemple de prononcer le mot Wolverine pour voir s'afficher les dernires infos concernant le superhro. 

D'autres services se cachent sous sa coque : GPS, synchronisation avec les services Google tels que Gmail et Picasa et, cerise sur le gteau, un accs direct  lAndroidMarket (qui ne contient que 20.000 applications, contre 100.000 pour l'AppStore). 

Linterface tactile nest pas multitouch, ce qui semble tre la plus grande lacune de ce produit.

La grande rvolution ne se situe cependant pas dans les caractristiques techniques du Nexus One, mais bien dans la manire dont il sera commercialis. 

Google vendra en effet directement son mobile, une grande premire qui pourrait dstabiliser le march des tlcoms outre-atlantique.

L'appareil n'est pas encore disponible pour la France, mais il devrait l'tre dans un avenir proche. Un service SAV pour l'Europe est dj prvu et sera bas en Belgique ou en Allemagne.

Le smartphone sera vendu 530 dollars en ligne, soit 370 euros (sans abonnement). SFR serait le premier oprateur  le proposer sur le march franais pour moins de 200 euros avec un forfait.

Aux Etats-Unis, le tlphone sera vendu dbloqu, et donc libre  son acheteur de l'utiliser avec le rseau de son choix.

Et c'est bien l la vritable rvolution apporte par Google : le premier tlphone vendu indpendamment des oprateurs du march. Ces derniers seront obligs de rivaliser pour attirer les consomatteurs munis d'un tlphone "vierge" de tout rseau. 

Nous n'en somes pas encore l, mais si la technique commerciale de Google venait  se gnraliser, les oprateurs seraient alors obligs de faire baisser leurs prix, et augmenter la qualit de leurs services (aux USA).

Source : La boutique en ligne de Google 

 ::fleche::  Nexus One est-il un "iPhone killer" ?

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous du type de commercialisation de mobile rvolutionnaire apport par Google ?

*Mise  jour du 31.12.2009*
*Le Google Phone pourrait sortir le 5 janvier, les rumeurs se prcisent*

Le trs attendu smartphone de Google pourrait sortir ds la semaine prochaine. En effet, les rumeurs qui faisaient tat d'une sortie de l'appareil le 5 janvir 2010 semblent se confirmer. 

Google vient d'annoncer la tenue d'une confrence de presse exceptionnelle dans ses locaux de Mountaiw View pour ce 5 janvier. Mme si l'invitation ne parle pas de Nexus One, elle mentionne le systme Android.

Le monde retient son souffle et anticipe une prsentation du Google Phone lors de cet vnement.

A suivre...

Source : L'invitation :


*Mise  jour du 17.12.2009**
Le Google Phone aura un processeur Snapdragon et supportera l'OpenGL ES 2.0, le Nexus One dvoile ses secrets*

Les fuites continuent de se produire  propos du Nexus One, mais cette fois-ci, elles ne proviennent plus d'employs de Google, mais de pirates informatiques. Ces derniers ont russi  s'infiltrer profondment dans les fichiers du tlphone afin d'en rvler les plus infimes secrets.

Les gnies de l'informatique ont ainsi totalement dcortiqus les entrailles du Google Phone, ses fichiers systme, ses bibliothques, etc...

Ils ont ainsi analys leurs trouvailles dans le ROM 2.1 d'Android et ont pu dcouvrir les spcificits du Nexus One.

L'appareil embarquera ainsi un dtecteur de lumire et de proximit, un acceleromtre, un compas magntique, le Wi-Fi, un haut parleru FM stereo, un module d'annulation des bruits, des graphiques supportant l'OpenGL ES 2.0, et, cerise sur la gteau, un appareil photo auto-focus muni d'un flash. 

Des indices laissant prsager de la prsence d'un processeur Snapdragon dans le ventre de la bte ont galement t trouvs. Cette puce est capable d'atteindre des vitesses de clock de 1GHz (soit le double par rapport aux performances du Droid de Motorola).

De son ct, le support de l'OpenGL ES 2.0 permettra au mobile de rivaliser avec son concurrent l'iPhone en terme de puissance graphique, pour le plus grand plaisir des accros aux jeux vidos.

Enfin, le Nexus One ne sera pas connect au Wi-Fi 802.11g (comme la majorit des smartphones actuels) mais au 802.11n.

Source : These Are The Droids 

*Mise  jour du 16/12/2008*

*Le Google Phone pourrait sortir le 5 janvier 2010, sous le nom de "Nexus One" dont nous vous dvoilons les premires images*

Les employs de Google ne devraient pas donner de dtails concernant le Google Phone, mais les fuites s'enchainent  un rythme incroyable ces derniers jours, majoritairement via Twitter o des photos ont mme fait leur apparition. L'appareil se dvoile de plus en plus. Son nom officiel serait "Nexus One" et son logo le suivant : 



Nexus est la marque de robots que l'on peu voir dans le film Blade Runner, c'est de l que pourrait venir la dnomination Nexus One.

Hier, une vido prsentant l'animation affiche lors de son dmarrage  mme fait son apparition sur le net : 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmUF-z14WGI"]YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.[/nomedia]

L'animation est fluide, et le visuel reprend la croix apparaissant sur le logo, avec les couleurs de Google.

Selon le bloggeur amricain Cory O'Brien, qui a russi  se procurer un exemplaire du tlphone, "Google Phone = iPhone + un plus grand cran tactile et une molette, et Android".

Il ressemble trs fortement au modle Passion du constructeur HTC (qui l'a fabriqu), comme nous l'avions voqu prcdement ici. Cependant, le smartphone ne sera pas tiquet HTC, mais bel et bien Googelis.

Enfin, des rumeurs sont apparues ce matin concernant une sortie commerciale du Nexus One ds le 5 janvier 2010. La date parait trs (trop) proche, mais avec la firme de Mountain View, on peut s'attendre  tout. Pour preuve, la sortie clair de Google Goggles qui fut rendu disponible seulement quelques jours aprs que l'on ai appris son existence.

Des informations circulent galement concernant les prix de l'appareil, mais l encore rien n'a t officialis, alors prudence...

Le Google Phone pourrait donc voir le jour dans 3 semaines au prix de 199 dollars (en version dbloque en magasins). Une reduction de 100 $ sur ce tarif pourrait tre pratique en ligne pour les consommateurs possdant un compte Google actif, ramenant ainsi le prix  99 dollars depuis la boutique en ligne de Google.

Les SMS seraient remplacs par Gtalk, et les communications emprunteraient la VOIP.

Un abonnement mensuel de 20 euros serait galement prvu pour l'Europe, il permettrait d'utiliser les technologies des rseaux HSDPA pour les amricains sans que ces derniers n'aient besoin de changer de carte SIM. Le prix serait en plus divisible selon le nombre de jours passs sur notre continent.  

Voici quelques images de la bte :









 ::fleche::  De toutes ces "prdictions", lesquelles deviendront ralit ? Jusqu'o Google a-t-il prvu d'aller ?

 ::fleche::  A votre avis, comment cela se passera-t-il pour la France ?*


Mise  jour du 26/11/09*

*Appels illimits et gratuits ds 2010 pour le smartphone de Google ?*
*Des analystes pensent que Google n'osera pas : les paris sont ouverts*


D'aprs le trs srieux Times, Google devrait lancer son smartphone ds 2010. L'appareil proposerait un cran tactiles beaucoup plus grand que ceux actuellement disponibles. Son processeur devrait tre un Qualcomm encoe plus rapide que celui de l'iPhone 3GS. 

L'OS embarqu sera bien videmment Android, le sytme d'exploitation maison de Google, mais pas n'importe quelle version puisqu'il devrait s'agir de "Flan", une future mouture (2.1) qui est actuellement dans les cartons de Moutain View et dont on ne sait encore que peu de choses.

Jusqu'ici tout reste encore assez classique, en tout cas par rapport aux applications qui devraient tre prsentes en natif sur l'appareil.

Google entendrait en effet inclure Google Voice  son smartphone. Nous vous en parlions ici-mme (cf. ci-dessous) mais la rumeur semble se confirmer. Il s'agirait alors d'une vritable rvolution puisqe depuis le rachat de Gizmo5, Google Voice, permet la VoIP.

Autrement dit, les appels deviendraient illimits et gratuits aussi bien sur les fixes que sur les autres mobiles. Seuls les appels internationaux seraient payants. Pour ces derniers, la minute serait facture  quelques centime environ.

Pour l'instant cette offre serait cantonner aux Etats-Unis mais si l'exprience s'avrait viable, elle pourrait bien se rpandre partout dans le monde.

Google pourrait galement dcid de vendre son smartphone directement au consommateur sans passer par une offre d'abonnement ou un partenariat avec un oprateur. Un appareil entirement dlock en quelque sorte.

Plusieurs analystes, dont ceux du clbre institut Forrester Research pensent cependant que Google ne lancera pas un produit aussi novateur. Pour eux, un tel produit serait trop drangeant pour les oprateurs de tlphonie mobile et Moutain View, mme s'il en a les capacits technologiques, n'osera pas les attaquer de manire aussi frontale.

Les paris sont nanmoins ouverts.

Source : The Times

Et vous ? :

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que Google peut se permettre de se mettre les oprateurs  dos ou que le Google Phone sera brid ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler.*



*19/11/09*


*Le Google Phone pourrait faire passer les appels par la VoIP* 
*Introduisant une rvolution radicale dans le Business Model de la tlphonie mobile* 


La rumeur continue d'enfler. Et de crer la polmique.

Avre ? Spculations ? Nul ne peut encore le dire[/URL] mais une chose est sre, Google a russi son coup en crant le buzz sur la toile sur un ventuel smartphone de de sa propre marque.


En refusant de confirmer ou d'infirmer, la firme de Mountain View offre une norme publicit  moindre cot pour son OS mobile Android.

Dernire suputation en date, le Google Phone pourrait tre 100 % "data". Autrement dit, les appels ne passeraient plus par les rseaux classiques mais par Internet.
Un terminal portable pour la VoIP en quelque sorte.

La notion d'abonnement s'en trouverait entirement chamboule. Il ne porterait plus sur une offre d'appels complte par une offre d'Internet mobile. C'est l'offre d'appels qui complterait celle des datas. Avec, on s'en doute, un renversement des forces "industriels" entre oprateurs et fournisseurs de services en-ligne.

Aprs le lancement d'un GPS entirement gratuit pour Android sur le dernier smartphone de Motorola - le Droid, une tel changement pourrait d'avrer dcisif pour imposer le modle conomique de Google sur le march des tlphones portables.


Vritable rvolution en perspective ou simple effet d'annonce ?

L'avenir nous le dira.


*Mise  jour de Gordon Fowler.*



*Le Google Phone prend forme et arriverait bientt, quelles seront ses caractristiques ?*

Le dbat continue d'enfler entre les partisans de l'iPhone et ceux de son concurrent tournant sous Android, le systme d'exploitation mobile de Google.

Mais un appareil pourrait bien venir mettre son grain de sel dans cette lutte fratricide. HTC serait en effet en train de finaliser un nouveau modle, le Dragon. Ce dernier serait un super smartphone trs fin fonctionnant sous Android, et serait actuellement entre les mains des testeurs experts de Google depuis deux semaines avant une commercialisation imminente. 

Mais une autre nouvelle s'annonce encore plus importante. Tous ces cellulaires ne seraient que des mises en bouches compars au mythique Google Phone. Selon certaines rumeurs, le mythe serait d'ailleurs en train de prendre vie.

Google aurait depuis plusieurs mois le projet de faire fabriquer son propre appareil pour ensuite le vendre directement aux utlisateurs ou via des revendeurs, et ce projet semblerait en cours de ralisation. Selon les calendriers de Google, le tlphone aurait du tre disponible pour les vacances de Nol, mais il a t repouss  dbut 2010 (une grande campagne publicitaire est prvue par Google pour janvier et pourrait servir  promouvoir cet appareil). Il serait fabriqu par un grand groupe spcialis dans ce domaine, mais ne serait frapp que de la marque Google (un peu comme les premiers Zunes de Microsoft qui taient construits par Toshiba).

Aucun compromis ne sera possible, la firme de Mountain View tait apparement ferme et oppose  toutes ngociations concernant le design et les fonctionalits de son nouveau bb. Ce sera donc la vision du tlphone parfait selon Google.

Toutes ces informations sont annonces comme fiables. D'autres, en revanche, viennent de sources confidentielles  priori bien renseignes, mais sont encore  prendre avec des pincettes : 

HTC serait selon certains la compagnie choisie pour donner vie au Google Phone, mais d'autres rumeurs plus documentes penchent plutt pour le coren LG (Samsung tant susceptible de recevoir des pressions de la part d'Apple pour ne pas prendre part au projet puisqu'il est impliqu avec l'iPhone).

La liste des informations s'arrte l. Maigre butin, mais nanmoins trs prometteur.

 ::fleche::  A votre avis,  quoi ressemblera le Google Phone ? Sera-t-il dot d'un clavier ? Quelles seront ses performances ?

----------


## colfire_dev

A mon avis a serait plutt du iPhone bien repens orient web et tactile

----------


## Gordon Fowler

Le Google Phone utiliserait la VoIP, introduisant une rvolution radicale dans le Business Model de la tlphonie mobile

----------


## trenton

> Le Google Phone utiliserait la VoIP, introduisant une rvolution radicale dans le Business Model de la tlphonie mobile


Ce serait pas la premire fois, certains smartphone le font dja quand ils sont connects en Wifi. Aprs si on entend par l que c'est via la 3G, c'est pas de Google que a dpend, mais de l'operateur...

----------


## Jidefix

Bonjour,
je vais dire une connerie mais mon accs internet passe par le rseau de mon fournisseur d'accs (donc Orange, SFR ou Bouygues).

N'ont-ils pas les moyens de bloquer la VoIP, et donc de rendre le Google Phone inutilisable (un peu ce que faisait AT&T aux Etats-Unis avant d'tre condamn)?

Parce que bon si la VoIP se gnralise les fournisseurs risquent de prendre une svre claque, tant donn qu'ils perdront leur premire source de revenus... (ou alors on verra une hausse des prix des abonnements 3G)


Soit dit en passant actuellement ce serait trs peu pour moi, la 3G en France est encore bien trop limite et instable, mme en rgion parisienne (peut-tre plus tard il faut voir comment a volue, surtout avec l'arrive de Free)

----------


## Firwen

> N'ont-ils pas les moyens de bloquer la VoIP, et donc de rendre le Google Phone inutilisable (un peu ce que faisait AT&T aux Etats-Unis avant d'tre condamn)?


ils le peuvent et c'est une pratique courante. Les N95 "made in orange" par exemple sont dpits de toutes leurs fonctions voip SIP contrairement au modeles generiques de Nokia.

Ceci dit, on peut esprer que l'europe mette son nez l dedans.

----------


## mobby38

avec la puissance de Google,
Ils vont faire faire comme apple a fait au dbut de l'Iphone, s'associer avec un seul oprateur par Pays pour proposer un forfait adapter au googlePhone.

----------


## Eagle77350

> avec la puissance de Google,
> Ils vont faire faire comme apple a fait au dbut de l'Iphone, s'associer avec un seul oprateur par Pays pour proposer un forfait adapter au googlePhone.


hmm, c'est amusant, et avec Free qui arrive bientot (ou pas, m'enfin bon), et qui dit qu'il trouve aberrant les prix appliqus par le trio franais qui sont aligns, et qui dit aussi qu'il va casser les prix, ca me semble plausible. Par contre ca serait pas avant 2011 ou 2012.

----------


## smyley

Vivement de la comptition en France vis  vis des forfaits mobiles en tout cas, a fait dj trop longtemps que les oprateurs prennent leurs clients pour des vaches  lait ...

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Mise  jour du 26/11/09*

*Appels illimits et gratuits ds 2010 pour le smartphone de Google ?*
*Des analystes pensent que Google n'osera pas : les paris sont ouverts*


D'aprs le trs srieux Times, Google devrait lancer son smartphone ds 2010. L'appareil proposerait un cran tactiles beaucoup plus grand que ceux actuellement disponibles. Son processeur devrait tre un Qualcomm encoe plus rapide que celui de l'iPhone 3GS. 

L'OS embarqu sera bien videmment Android, le sytme d'exploitation maison de Google, mais pas n'importe quelle version puisqu'il devrait s'agir de "Flan", une future mouture (2.1) qui est actuellement dans les cartons de Moutain View et dont on ne sait encore que peu de choses.

Jusqu'ici tout reste encore assez classique, en tout cas par rapport aux applications qui devraient tre prsentes en natif sur l'appareil.

Google entendrait en effet inclure Google Voice  son smartphone. Nous vous en parlions ici-mme (cf. ci-dessous) mais la rumeur semble se confirmer. Il s'agirait alors d'une vritable rvolution puisqe depuis le rachat de Gizmo5, Google Voice, permet la VoIP.

Autrement dit, les appels deviendraient illimits et gratuits aussi bien sur les fixes que sur les autres mobiles. Seuls les appels internationaux seraient payants. Pour ces derniers, la minute serait facture  quelques centime environ.

Pour l'instant cette offre serait cantonner aux Etats-Unis mais si l'exprience s'avrait viable, elle pourrait bien se rpandre partout dans le monde.

Google pourrait galement dcid de vendre son smartphone directement au consommateur sans passer par une offre d'abonnement ou un partenariat avec un oprateur. Un appareil entirement dlock en quelque sorte.

Plusieurs analystes, dont ceux du clbre institut Forrester Research pensent cependant que Google ne lancera pas un produit aussi novateur. Pour eux, un tel produit serait trop drangeant pour les oprateurs de tlphonie mobile et Moutain View, mme s'il en a les capacits technologiques, n'osera pas les attaquer de manire aussi frontale.

Les paris sont nanmoins ouverts.

Source : The Times

Et vous ? :

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que Google peut se permettre de se mettre les oprateurs  dos ou que le Google Phone sera brid ?

----------


## trenton

Pour bien comprendre: la liaison au rseau serait donc assure par Google qui deviendrait oprateur c'est bien a ? Avec donc  priori un abonnement je suppose ?

----------


## nicolofontana12

Je ne crois pas  cela car il y'a deux problematiques :
1. Faut-il priv le peuple de la technologie par ce que d'autre vivent dans l'ancienne.
Si google parvient  le faire, certe c'est la fin d'une epop.

Je vous remercie

----------


## kuranes

A mon avis, oui il sera possible d'utiliser le google phone avec n'importe quel oprateur, mais il faudra prendre un abonnement spcifique.

Parce que bon, les forfaits 3G habituels, la voiIP est interdite, non ?

Je pressens un abonnement fort cher, ou alors un Google Phone brid...

----------


## yoyo88

comment Google peut il se pass d'un oprateur? ne serai que pour le rseau?  ::koi::

----------


## arno31

Pas possible en France car l'un des oprateurs est ami avec notre cher Prsient qui aime  rendre service  ses amis en utilisant les pouvoirs qui lui ont t confrs  ::aie::

----------


## shkyo

> ...
> Plusieurs analystes, dont ceux du clbre institut Forrester Research pensent cependant que Google ne lancera pas un produit aussi novateur. Pour eux, un tel produit serait trop drangeant pour les oprateurs de tlphonie mobile et Moutain View, mme s'il en a les capacits technologiques, n'osera pas les attaquer de manire aussi frontale.
> ...


A mon avis, ce n'est pas ce genre de "bataille" qui fait peur  Google !!!  ::roll:: 

Vu leur mthode habituelle : je fais d'abord, j'impose (pardon je "ngocie") ensuite, et vu leur moyens financiers assez considrables, s'ils en ont envie, ils le feront !

Ceci dit, je ne suis pas du tout un pro-google, mais secouer un peu le march des oprateurs de tlphonie ne serait pas forcment un mal, au vu des dernires affaires d'entente anti-concurrentielle qu'il y a eu...

----------


## amon2010

> Pas possible en France car l'un des oprateurs est ami avec notre cher Prsient qui aime  rendre service  ses amis en utilisant les pouvoirs qui lui ont t confrs


mauvaise langue !!  ::mouarf::   ::P:

----------


## gannher

Moi je suis pro google et j'aimerai bien q'u'ils le fassent. Je n'ai jamais t du par les services de google.

Par contre j'ai du mal  comprendre comment un tlphone peut se baser des rseaux nationaux.

----------


## cbleas

bonjour



> Moi je suis pro google et j'aimerai bien q'u'ils le fassent. Je n'ai jamais t du par les services de google.
> 
> Par contre j'ai du mal  comprendre comment un tlphone peut se baser des rseaux nationaux.


Donc si je comprend bien comme le fais si bien google il va utiliser le travail des autres, Avant l'open source maintenant le rseau des oprateurs qui n'existerons plus car payant.
Si plus de rseau obligation pour google de remettre des antennes donc cout donc abonnement pour payer ces couts.
N'oublions pas google est aujourd'hui un gant qui vie grce  la publicit.
(Ressources limits) donc dans le futur obligation pour lui de faire payer des services comme tous les autres.

----------


## kuranes

Google vit grce  la pub, si effectivement on peut se passer d'un abonnement chez un oprateur, bah attendez vous  entendre de la pub vocale lors de vos conversations  :;):

----------


## gannher

> Donc si je comprend bien comme le fais si bien google il va utiliser le travail des autres, Avant l'open source maintenant le rseau des oprateurs qui n'existerons plus car payant.
> Si plus de rseau obligation pour google de remettre des antennes donc cout donc abonnement pour payer ces couts.
> N'oublions pas google est aujourd'hui un gant qui vie grce  la publicit.
> (Ressources limits) donc dans le futur obligation pour lui de faire payer des services comme tous les autres.


Euh je n'ai pas tout compris l  :8O: 




> bah attendez vous  entendre de la pub vocale lors de vos conversations


N'importe quoi, il n'y aura jamais de la pub pendant qu'on tlphone.

----------


## arno31

> Moi je suis pro google et j'aimerai bien q'u'ils le fassent. Je n'ai jamais t du par les services de google.
> 
> Par contre j'ai du mal  comprendre comment un tlphone peut se baser des rseaux nationaux.


Moi je parie sur une association Free + Google : les 2 leaders du chamboulement des habitudes qui mettent  mal les conservateurs  ::mouarf::

----------


## pmithrandir

Si je rsume bien, c'est gratuit, hors frais de connection...

----------


## vasilov

> Si je rsume bien, c'est gratuit, hors frais de connection...


que google risque de payer grace  la pub.

Du coup les oprateurs n'ont pas fini de se remplir les poches...

----------


## kuranes

> que google risque de payer grace  la pub.
> 
> Du coup les oprateurs n'ont pas fini de se remplir les poches...


Imaginons que le google phone fasse parfois la pub des autres oprateurs, et la boucle est boucle  ::aie::

----------


## robert_trudel

un peu de pub avant l'appel et aprs l'appel... pourquoi pas si on le tout gratuit...

----------


## nicolofontana12

Moi je crois que Google ne passera pas d'un operateur choisi! Ils aura interet  etre independant des operateurs. Il ne faut pas confondre Google  Apple: Ils n'ont pas la meme strategie.

En choisissant un seul operateur, il fera les autres ses concurents

----------


## cbleas

bonjour,


> un peu de pub avant l'appel et aprs l'appel... pourquoi pas si on le tout gratuit...


je croit que Bouygues l'a dja propos

----------


## Thibow59

Bon... c'est sur que la, a va faire polmique !

Mais en y rflchissant bien, Googl rvolutionne le numrique depuis 10ans !
D'abord leur moteur de recherche, avec un algo innovant et qui leur permet aujourd'hui d'avoir le moteur de recherche le plus utilis de la plante ...

En parrallle, faut pas oublier tout ce que Google a fait !
Qui aurait pu penser se promener dans la rue depuis son ordinateur ...? Possible depuis Google Earth, map ...et maintenant street view ... et dieu sait si street view ne fait pas polmique !

Les services google ... j'en passe et des meilleurs... entre leur services site, mail, rfrencement, pub, bref c'est quand mme assez incroyable !

Alors oui, je pense que Google est en mesure de boulvers le march, boulvers les moeurs, et remettre ENFIN a leur place tout les Fournisseurs qui nous font payer maccou des services plus ou moins fiable !

Mme si leur politique de domination du monde (bah faut tre honnte a un moment donn...) n'est pas fort honnorable, on ne peut leur repprocher les volutions technologique et la gratuit de la plupart de leur service ...

Et on dit ... Merci Google ! C'est pas notre ami pour rien...  ::ccool::

----------


## helmi.dridi

En tout cas ce tlphone  existe c'est officiel, l'information est lche ! Le Google Phone existe bien et c'est la firme de Mountain View elle-mme qui en a confirm l'existence dans un court billet publi sur son blog officiel.

----------


## Fresher

> bonjour,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				un peu de pub avant l'appel et aprs l'appel... pourquoi pas si on le tout gratuit...
> 			
> ...


Effectivement, a a dj exist sur des offres bien spcifique.

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Le Google Phone pourrait sortie le 5 janvier 2010, sous le nom de "Nexus One" dont nous vous dvoilons les premires images*

Les employs de Google ne devraient pas donner de dtails concernant le Google Phone, mais les fuites s'enchainent  un rythme incroyable ces derniers jours, majoritairement via Twitter o des photos ont mme fait leur apparition. L'appareil se dvoile de plus en plus. Son nom officiel serait "Nexus One" et son logo le suivant : 



Nexus est la marque de robots que l'on peu voir dans le film Blade Runner, c'est de l que pourrait venir la dnomination Nexus One.

Hier, une vido prsentant l'animation affiche lors de son dmarrage  mme fait son apparition sur le net : 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmUF-z14WGI"]YouTube- Nexus One Video[/ame]

L'animation est fluide, et le visuel reprend la croix apparaissant sur le logo, avec les couleurs de Google.

Selon le bloggeur amricain Cory O'Brien, qui a russi  se procurer un exemplaire du tlphone, "Google Phone = iPhone + un plus grand cran tactile et une molette, et Android".

Il ressemble trs fortement au modle Passion du constructeur HTC (qui l'a fabriqu), comme nous l'avions voqu prcdement ici. Cependant, le smartphone ne sera pas tiquet HTC, mais bel et bien Googelis.

Enfin, des rumeurs sont apparues ce matin concernant une sortie commerciale du Nexus One ds le 5 janvier 2010. La date parait trs (trop) proche, mais avec la firme de Mountain View, on peut s'attendre  tout. Pour preuve, la sortie clair de Google Goggles qui fut rendu disponible seulement quelques jours aprs que l'on ai appris son existence.

Des informations circulent galement concernant les prix de l'appareil, mais l encore rien n'a t officialis, alors prudence...

Le Google Phone pourrait donc voir le jour dans 3 semaines au prix de 199 dollars (en version dbloque en magasins). Une reduction de 100 $ sur ce tarif pourrait tre pratique en ligne pour les consommateurs possdant un compte Google actif, ramenant ainsi le prix  99 dollars depuis la boutique en ligne de Google.

Les SMS seraient remplacs par Gtalk, et les communications emprunteraient la VOIP.

Un abonnement mensuel de 20 euros serait galement prvu pour l'Europe, il permettrait d'utiliser les technologies des rseaux HSDPA pour les amricains sans que ces derniers n'aient besoin de changer de carte SIM. Le prix serait en plus divisible selon le nombre de jours passs sur notre continent.  

Voici quelques images de la bte :









 ::fleche::  De toutes ces "prdictions", lesquelles deviendront ralit ? Jusqu'o Google a-t-il prvu d'aller ?

 ::fleche::  A votre avis, comment cela se passera-t-il pour la France ?

----------


## ToYo-

> Les SMS seraient remplacs par Gtalk, et les communications emprunteraient la VOIP.


a me parait gros a quand mme !

Et pour les 100 c'est un compte google dveloppeur android ?
Ou une adresse gmail suffit ? ^^

----------


## tamiii

> a me parait gros a quand mme !
> 
> Et pour les 100 c'est un compte google dveloppeur android ?
> Ou une adresse gmail suffit ? ^^


De toutes facons tauras au pire une appli pour les SMS sur landroid market!

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 17.12.2009**
Le Google Phone aura un processeur Snapdragon et supportera l'OpenGL ES 2.0, le Nexus One dvoile ses secrets*

Les fuites continuent de se produire  propos du Nexus One, mais cette fois-ci, elles ne proviennent plus d'employs de Google, mais de pirates informatiques. Ces derniers ont russi  s'infiltrer profondment dans les fichiers du tlphone afin d'en rvler les plus infimes secrets.

Les gnies de l'informatique ont ainsi totalement dcortiqus les entrailles du Google Phone, ses fichiers systme, ses bibliothques, etc...

Ils ont ainsi analys leurs trouvailles dans le ROM 2.1 d'Android et ont pu dcouvrir les spcificits du Nexus One.

L'appareil embarquera ainsi un dtecteur de lumire et de proximit, un acceleromtre, un compas magntique, le Wi-Fi, un haut parleru FM stereo, un module d'annulation des bruits, des graphiques supportant l'OpenGL ES 2.0, et, cerise sur la gteau, un appareil photo auto-focus muni d'un flash. 

Des indices laissant prsager de la prsence d'un processeur Snapdragon dans le ventre de la bte ont galement t trouvs. Cette puce est capable d'atteindre des vitesses de clock de 1GHz (soit le double par rapport aux performances du Droid de Motorola).

De son ct, le support de l'OpenGL ES 2.0 permettra au mobile de rivaliser avec son concurrent l'iPhone en terme de puissance graphique, pour le plus grand plaisir des accros aux jeux vidos.

Enfin, le Nexus One ne sera pas connect au Wi-Fi 802.11g (comme la majorit des smartphones actuels) mais au 802.11n.

Source : These Are The Droids

----------


## Louis Griffont

> [B]*un* haut parleur FM *stereo*


Faire de la Stro avec un seul haut parleur, y a pas  dire, ils sont fort chez Google !  ::ccool::

----------


## nouknouk

au vu du hardware, on a apparemment rien de bien rvolutionnaire : il semble se positionner dans la droite ligne des smartphones android qui sont en train de sortir sur le march (Acer Liquid dj dispo chez Virgin, futur Sony XPeria, ...)  quelques ajustements prs.

Reste le software sur lequel on a trs peu d'infos.

Pour moi, si sa sortie se confirme:
- soit ils vont nous pondre une ou plusieurs 'killer apps' qui vont en faire une vraie russite. 
- soit ce ne sera finalement qu'un modle Android de plus  comparer avec la plthore de tlphones dj annoncs pour 2010.

Wait'n see.

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 31.12.2009*
*Le Google Phone pourrait sortir le 5 janvier, les rumeurs se prcisent*

Le trs attendu smartphone de Google pourrait sortir ds la semaine prochaine. En effet, les rumeurs qui faisaient tat d'une sortie de l'appareil le 5 janvir 2010 semblent se confirmer. 

Google vient d'annoncer la tenue d'une confrence de presse exceptionnelle dans ses locaux de Mountaiw View pour ce 5 janvier. Mme si l'invitation ne parle pas de Nexus One, elle mentionne le systme Android.

Le monde retient son souffle et anticipe une prsentation du Google Phone lors de cet vnement.

A suivre...

Source : L'invitation :

----------


## dclink

> Le monde retient son souffle et anticipe une prsentation du Google Phone lors de cet vnement.


De plus en plus dans le sensationnalisme developpez ...

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Google prsente officiellement son smartphone, le Nexus One sera-t-il un iPhone killer ?*

Google vient de prsenter au monde hier, lors d'une confrence de presse en grandes pompes, son dernier bb : Nexus One, que l'on connaissait dj sous le nom de code de Google Phone.

Fabriqu par HTC, le mobile embarquera un processeur Snapdragon cadenc  1Ghz, 512Mb de RAM, Port microSD, APN 5Mb/Pixels et une rsolution de 480800 (deux fois suprieur  celle de liPhone). Le tout, sous un systme d'exploitation Android 2.1.

En plus de ses 5 millions de pixels, son appareil photo sera dot d'un flash (mais pas d'un zoom). Son cran devancera lui aussi les dimensions de celui de l'iPhone avec 3.7 pouces (contre 3.5 pour le smartphone d'Apple).

S'il domine son principal rival sur plusieurs niveaux, Nexus One sera en revanche un poid plume : 130 grammes, contre 135 pour l'iPhone.

Son fond d'cran peut tre anim, et sa fonction de recherche vocale est particulirement performante. Il suffit par exemple de prononcer le mot Wolverine pour voir s'afficher les dernires infos concernant le superhro. 

D'autres services se cachent sous sa coque : GPS, synchronisation avec les services Google tels que Gmail et Picasa et, cerise sur le gteau, un accs direct  lAndroidMarket (qui ne contient que 20.000 applications, contre 100.000 pour l'AppStore). 

Linterface tactile nest pas multitouch, ce qui semble tre la plus grande lacune de ce produit.

La grande rvolution ne se situe cependant pas dans les caractristiques techniques du Nexus One, mais bien dans la manire dont il sera commercialis. 

Google vendra en effet directement son mobile, une grande premire qui pourrait dstabiliser le march des tlcoms outre-atlantique.

L'appareil n'est pas encore disponible pour la France, mais il devrait l'tre dans un avenir proche. Un service SAV pour l'Europe est dj prvu et sera bas en Belgique ou en Allemagne.

Le smartphone sera vendu 530 dollars en ligne, soit 370 euros (sans abonnement). SFR serait le premier oprateur  le proposer sur le march franais pour moins de 200 euros avec un forfait.

Aux Etats-Unis, le tlphone sera vendu dbloqu, et donc libre  son acheteur de l'utiliser avec le rseau de son choix.

Et c'est bien l la vritable rvolution apporte par Google : le premier tlphone vendu indpendamment des oprateurs du march. Ces derniers seront obligs de rivaliser pour attirer les consomatteurs munis d'un tlphone "vierge" de tout rseau. 

Nous n'en somes pas encore l, mais si la technique commerciale de Google venait  se gnraliser, les oprateurs seraient alors obligs de faire baisser leurs prix, et augmenter la qualit de leurs services (aux USA).

Source : La boutique en ligne de Google 

 ::fleche::  Nexus One est-il un "iPhone killer" ?

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous du type de commercialisation de mobile rvolutionnaire apport par Google ?

----------


## dams78

Je le trouve cher par rapport  ce qu'on peut trouver sous Android actuellement.

Par contre 1Ghz... je n'ai mme pas a sur mon ordinateur portable  ::calim2:: .

----------


## Kerod

Je ne pense pas qu'il sera l'iPhone Killer pour la simple et bonne raison qu'il n'est qu' sa premire version et tout comme l'iPhone V1 il n'a pas de 3G. Il lui manque beaucoup de choses par rapport au 3GS d'Apple pour rivaliser.

Par contre, je veux bien croire que niveau performance ce sera l'un des meilleurs mobiles du march. Peu de constructeurs offrent un tel niveau actuellement.

----------


## rushtakn

Je le trouve pas trs sexy ce telephone

----------


## dams78

> Je ne pense pas qu'il sera l'iPhone Killer pour la simple et bonne raison qu'il n'est qu' sa premire version et tout comme l'iPhone V1 il n'a pas de 3G. Il lui manque beaucoup de choses par rapport au 3GS d'Apple pour rivaliser.
> 
> Par contre, je veux bien croire que niveau performance ce sera l'un des meilleurs mobiles du march. Peu de constructeurs offrent un tel niveau actuellement.


Ya pas de 3G? Non c'est une blague, comment elle se fait la synchro avec Gmail et cie. C'est le coeur de mtier d'Android la 3G...

----------


## Sebastien.B

> Je ne pense pas qu'il sera l'iPhone Killer pour la simple et bonne raison qu'il n'est qu' sa premire version et tout comme l'iPhone V1 il n'a pas de 3G. Il lui manque beaucoup de choses par rapport au 3GS d'Apple pour rivaliser.


Si si, il est bien 3G contrairement  ce qui tait annonc par certains sites...  :;): 

Autant ne pas commettre la mme "erreur" que Apple lors du lancement de la premire gnration d'iPhone...

----------


## romain537

et combien de temps en terme d'autonomie de batterie ? parce qu'avec de tels composants  l'intrieur ...

----------


## Louis Griffont

Mois j'aime bien mon tlphone fixe avec un cadran

----------


## Kerod

> Si si, il est bien 3G contrairement  ce qui tait annonc par certains sites... 
> 
> Autant ne pas commettre la mme "erreur" que Apple lors du lancement de la premire gnration d'iPhone...


Effectivement je suis all sur http://www.google.com/phone/static/e...ech_specs.html et il y a de belles choses...Par contre le fait que Google sorte maintenant son Nexus One n'aura pas d'effet sur les ventes Apple sachant que le 4G est prvu pour juin/juillet prochain. Avec des fonctionnalits que le Nexus One n'intgre pas pour le moment. 

Maintenant je ne demande qu' le tester ce petit...

D'aprs certaines sources Google, il est actuellement en test par les quipes Google France donc une commercialisation en France n'est pas prvue pour tout de suite  ::(:

----------


## joKED

Et pour ennuyer un peu Google, on peut prendre un HTC Touch HD 2 qui embarque peu ou prou les mmes composants, et le flasher pour y mettre une version d'Android.
(En tout cas, c'est ce que je vais faire  ::aie::  )

----------


## spidermario

Au moins, avec Android, on est libre d'installer sur son tlphone n'importe quelle application que l'on a dveloppe, sans payer une centaine d'euros supplmentaire comme avec l'iPhone  ::roll:: 

Concernant l'autonomie, la page de prsentation indique 6-7 heures pour de la lecture vido ou de la navigation Web, c'est raisonnable, non ?

----------


## Jcpan

> Linterface tactile nest pas multitouch, ce qui semble tre la plus grande lacune de ce produit.


dommage !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ::calim2::

----------


## dams78

> dommage !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


J'ai cru entendre dire que Apple avait brevet cette techno, mais j'ai des doutes quand on voit ce qu'il se passe ailleurs.

----------


## Kanithael

Oui je confirme... La fonction existe sur le tlphone, elle est juste dsactive pour cause de brevet. Nul doute qu'ils vont l'activer un jour ou l'autre  ::):

----------


## Aquaa

Je suis sur qu'un pirate va apparaitre un  jour et l'activer. Google dira nous on est pour rien  ::mouarf:: .

Mais dites donc pourquoi HTC  la supporte alors ?

----------


## Kerod

HTC supporte le multitouch parce qu'il a dvelopp son propre systme...

Il est vrai galement que Apple a brevet son multitouch mais il y a plusieurs faons de faire...La preuve en est HTC.

----------


## romain537

> Concernant l'autonomie, la page de prsentation indique 6-7 heures pour de la lecture vido ou de la navigation Web, c'est raisonnable, non ?



savez-vous de combien est l'autonomie de ses concurrents : iPhone 3GS, HTC et autre smartphone visant le mme march ?

----------


## Kerod

Faut faire attention aussi aux donnes constructeurs, elles ne sont jamais exactes.



> http://www.apple.com/fr/iphone/specs.html
> 5 heures en conversation sur le rseau 3G
> 12 heures en conversation sur le rseau 2G
> 5 heures en navigation Web sur le rseau 3G
> 9 heures en navigation Web en Wi-Fi
> 10 heures en lecture vido
> 30 heures en lecture musique
> Environ 300 heures en veille

----------


## Aquaa

j'ai un 3gs 



```
10 heures en lecture vido
```

la il dconnent c'est pas exactes !

----------


## robert_trudel

les versions au usa sont suppos tre verrouill pour le multitouch alors que c'est pas suppos d'tre le cas ailleurs...

il y a diverse faon d'avoir du multitouch...

mme nokia a un brevet l-dessus.... du multitouch 3d... la pression exerc est pris en compte

----------


## spidermario

Donc il est possible que l'on en dispose en Europe ?
Ce serait bien  ::):

----------


## smyley

> Nous n'en somes pas encore l, mais si la technique commerciale de Google venait  se gnraliser, les oprateurs seraient alors obligs de faire baisser leurs prix, et augmenter la qualit de leurs services (aux USA).


J'espre aussi que a le sera pour la France aprs  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> J'espre aussi que a le sera pour la France aprs


Non, chez nous y a Buigues qui est un copain de ... vous savez qui ! Alors, les tarifs sont fixs, pas de concurrence !  ::calim2::

----------


## yveslamand

> Donc il est possible que l'on en dispose en Europe ?
> Ce serait bien


C'est bien le cas.  Par exemple, le Motorola Droid au USA s'appelle MileStone en Europe.  La seule diffrence, en Europe, il gre le multitouch, mais pas au USA.

Le type de brevet qui couvre le multitouch n'est pas reconnu en Europe, donc pas de problme de brevet et une libert accrue en Europe.  Vive l'Europe  ::aie::

----------


## dams78

> Non, chez nous y a Buigues qui est un copain de ... vous savez qui ! Alors, les tarifs sont fixs, pas de concurrence !


C'est pas dans le contrat de Free de devoir proposer un forfait 3G moins cher que ses concurrents?

--edit
Et puis c'est pas l'tat qui fixe les tarifs quand mme.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> C'est pas dans le contrat de Free de devoir proposer un forfait 3G moins cher que ses concurrents?
> 
> --edit
> Et puis c'est pas l'tat qui fixe les tarifs quand mme.


Lit le livre de F. Bayrou "Abus de Pouvoir" et tu comprendras la stratgie qui se met en place en France actuellement. a fait froid dans le dos !  ::?:

----------


## dams78

Donc Free ne pourra pas respecter une des clauses de la 4eme licence 3G?

F. Bayrou? Ce nom me dit vaguement quelque chose  :;): .

----------


## smyley

Pas besoin de livres pour voir tout le "petit" monde qui devient copain copain avec le pouvoir ces temps ci ... o alors les paradoxes qui visent le quartier de La Dfense  ::roll::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Donc Free ne pourra pas respecter une des clauses de la 4eme licence 3G?
> 
> F. Bayrou? Ce nom me dit vaguement quelque chose .


Oui, je ne suis pas un de ses fans, mais son livre est vraiment pas mal. Moi qui ne lit gnralement que des bouquins style "LSDA", a m'a un peu chang, mais j'ai russi  la lire trs rapidement et a m'a bien plu ! ( je vieillis, je crois ?  ::calim2:: )




> Pas besoin de livres pour voir tout le "petit" monde qui devient copain copain avec le pouvoir ces temps ci ... o alors les paradoxes qui visent le quartier de La Dfense


Mais le livre met pas mal de choses en lumire, et la mcanique est bien dcrite.

----------


## yoyo88

> o alors les paradoxes qui visent le quartier de La Dfense


se qui se passe a la dfense prouve qu'en france, un jeune qui n'a pas finit ses etude peut russir...
 ::mouarf::

----------


## smyley

> se qui se passe a la dfense prouve qu'en france, un jeune qui n'a pas finit ses etude peut russir...


s'il est bien entour  ::roll::

----------


## Aquaa

> se qui se passe a la dfense prouve qu'en france, un jeune qui n'a pas finit ses etude peut russir...


Et il y'a eu du monde qui ragit  a ?

----------


## Lyche

> Et il y'a eu du monde qui ragit  a ?


Beaucoup de monde, mme si ce n'tait que de l'esbrouffe puisque le titre de "prsident de l'EPAD" n'est qu'honorifique, il n'apporte rien et ne "sert  rien". Par contre, il a juste permis au fils du roi de sortir de l'anonymat mdiatique dans lequel il s'tait enferm. De prouver qu'il tait "sage" en renonant au poste et de mettre un pieds dans la politique nationale et donc de prparer les prsidentielles dans 10 ou 15ans..

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Le Nexus One exaspre les dveloppeurs*
*Le SDK pour Android 2.1 n'est toujours pas sortie, le Google Phone si*


En sortant son Nexus One, Google frappe un grand coup.

Mais son smartphone commence galement  nerver les dveloppeurs. Ou plus exactement, le retard que prend Moutain View pour sortir un SDK (Software Developement Kit) pour Android 2.1, l'OS du Nexus One.

La chose est d'autant moins accepte qu'Android est lui aussi un pur produit Google. Cette dsynchronisation des sorties semble de plus en plus mal prise.

Pourtant Google est habitu.

Le SDK pour Android 2.0 est sortie aprs le Droid, le smartphone de Motorola, premier appareil  embarquer l'OS.

Mais cela ne change rien  l'affaire. Aux Etats-Unis, de plus en plus d'utilisateurs commencent  se plaindre que des Widgets ne fonctionnent plus.

Or l'utilisateur ne sait que rarement si son OS est Android 2.0 ou 2.1 (voire un autre Android). Il a donc encore moins conscience des problmes poss par la fragmentation de l'OS de Google.

Il devient pratiquement impossible pour un dveloppeur d'expliquer que son application n'est pas bugge, mais que c'est l'absence de SDK qui l'empche de tester la compatibilit de son code avec la version 2.1 d'Android.

_Pourquoi les dveloppeurs sont-ils les derniers  tre considrs dans ce lancement ?_, regrettent les uns. _Veulent-ils nous dgoutter d'utiliser Android ?_, se demandent les autres.
Une question dj pose par certains au sujet de l'Android Market.

La seule rponse de Google est officieuse.

Elle vient de Dianne Hackborn, membre de l'quipe de dveloppement d'Android chez Google : _pour les dveloppeurs, les changements apports par la version 2.1 ne sont vraiment pas importants [] Tout ce qui pourrait faire dysfonctionner une application [par rapport  Android 2.0] les impactait dj sous 2.0.1 (NDR : une version pour laquelle existe un SDK)_, crit-elle sur un fil de discussion.

Une belle manire de renvoyer les dveloppeurs dans leurs cordes au lieu de prsenter des excuses pour le retard.

La vengeance tant un plat qui se mange froid, Android et le Nexus One auront-ils  le regretter ?

*Source* : L'change entre dveloppeurs et Dianne Hackborn

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de l'attitude de Google dans cette affaire ?

----------


## dclink

Tout ce que j'espre c'est de trs mauvaises ventes et que cela leur serve de leon ... Mais bon les gens ont la mmoire courte alors ...

----------


## smyley

Pourquoi donc ?

----------


## robert_trudel

quelques dveloppeur sont frustr c'est tout...

tu peux en trouver sur n'importe qu'elle forum disant qu'ils vont lcher la plateforme x... pas de quoi fouetter un chat

----------


## arno31

> Tout ce que j'espre c'est de trs mauvaises ventes et que cela leur serve de leon ... Mais bon les gens ont la mmoire courte alors ...


Si le SDK 2.0 suffit pour que les applications fonctionnent sur le Nexus il n'y a pas de problme, juste un peu d'impatience.
Travailler aussi vite sur des projets aussi importants n'est pas ais et qu'il y est de lgers retard n'est pas tonnant mme si je comprends que ce soit frustrant. Mais il n'y a pas de quoi s'nerver.

----------


## Jcpan

> Tout ce que j'espre c'est de trs mauvaises ventes et que cela leur serve de leon ... Mais bon les gens ont la mmoire courte alors ...





> Pourquoi donc ?


C'est sure qu'il possde un iphone  ::aie:: ,je possde un aussi et j'espre qu'il russiront pour donner une bonne leon  Apple qui a des politique pas digne de leurs grand. On n'a pas le droit de faire mieux de ce qu'il propose comme quoi on duplique les fonctionnalits du tlphone, du n'importe quoi...

----------


## Lynix

Le Nexus One est un bon rival de l'iPhone, mais ne sera pas une menace tant qu'il ne sera pas multi-touch.

Je suis bien content que il ait quelques avantages sur l'iPhone, cela signifie qu'Apple va essayer de se maintenir dans la course et amliorer l'iPhone.

----------


## spidermario

> Le Nexus One est un bon rival de l'iPhone, mais ne sera pas une menace tant qu'il ne sera pas multi-touch.


Ce sera le cas en Europe, le multi-touch sera juste dsactiv aux US  cause de brevets.

----------


## dclink

Ohl faut pas grand chose pour choquer ... Je maintiens ce que je dis, Google prend de plus en plus la grosse tte (au vu de la remarque). Je ne suis pas un Apple fanboy pour autant  :;): . Mais je ne fais pas d'illusion, leur Androd "prison dore" va marcher du feu de Dieu ... malheureusement.

----------


## lifeguard

D'aprs ce qui a t cit plus haut, on est bien loin de ce qui avait t annonc au niveau tarifaire. Mountain View aurait-il baisser la culotte face aux oprateurs de tlphonie?

_-Google entendrait en effet inclure Google Voice  son smartphone. Il s'agirait alors d'une vritable rvolution[...]

Autrement dit, les appels deviendraient illimits et gratuits aussi bien sur les fixes que sur les autres mobiles. Seuls les appels internationaux seraient payants. Pour ces derniers, la minute serait facture  quelques centime environ.[...]

Google pourrait galement dcid de vendre son smartphone directement au consommateur sans passer par une offre d'abonnement ou un partenariat avec un oprateur. Un appareil entirement dlock en quelque sorte.

Plusieurs analystes, dont ceux du clbre institut Forrester Research pensent cependant que Google ne lancera pas un produit aussi novateur. Pour eux, un tel produit serait trop drangeant pour les oprateurs de tlphonie mobile et Moutain View, mme s'il en a les capacits technologiques, n'osera pas les attaquer de manire aussi frontale.[...]-_

Le concept initial tait bien, non pas de simplement concurrencer l'iPhone matriellement mais aussi de rvolutionner le systme de communication en usitant la VoIP gratuite et illimit, la pression a d tre trop forte...Dommage!

----------


## smyley

Personnellement je pense qu'on y arrivera. Peut tre pas des appels gratuits mais illimits bon march pourquoi pas.

Aprs tout il y a  peine une dcennie l'ide d'un Internet illimit pour tous (du moins, pour l'Occident ...) tait une ide futuriste relevant de la science fiction. Maintenant c'est "presque" normal ... (douce poque du modem 56k ...)

----------


## robert_trudel

il me semble qu'il y a un modle htc avec android avec le multitouch d'activ au usa, quelqu'un connait le modle?

nokia a aussi un brevet sur le multitouch... il pourrait au pire acheter une licence

----------


## robert_trudel

> Personnellement je pense qu'on y arrivera. Peut tre pas des appels gratuits mais illimits bon march pourquoi pas.
> 
> Aprs tout il y a  peine une dcennie l'ide d'un Internet illimit pour tous (du moins, pour l'Occident ...) tait une ide futuriste relevant de la science fiction. Maintenant c'est "presque" normal ... (douce poque du modem 56k ...)


ils pourraient surement offrir les appels gratuit en tout temps... mais tu payerais surement ton mobile 3000 euro

le cot d'un rseau en plus de sa maintenance cote trs chre sans compter qu'il faut rajouter sans cesse de matriel pour suffire  la demande...

soit tu paies le mobile pas trop chre et ils se font un peu de profit sur les forfaits o c'est le contraire

----------


## deadalnix

> Personnellement je pense qu'on y arrivera. Peut tre pas des appels gratuits mais illimits bon march pourquoi pas.


Bof, ne serait-ce qu'en ville, si on met les box  disposition, il y a dj de quoi faire du haut dbit illimit mobile pour vraiment pas cher.

Ceci dit, en france, vu qu'on ne veut ni d'un troisime oprateur (a fait plus de 2 ans que a tergiverse) ni d'une utilistion intelligente du wifi (hadopi powaaa), en effet a risque d'attendre.

En attendant, on a dj du 100mb mobile  Stockholm et a Oslo, et c'est en train de s'tendre un peu partout en Sude, Norvge, Danemark et Finlande.

Mais bon, nous on a invent le minitel (et un clone de TCP/IP avec TCP/IP, mais france tlcom a tu le projet  l'poque car pas assez de contrle de l'oprateur sur une telle techno).

----------


## smyley

> le cot d'un rseau en plus de sa maintenance cote trs chre sans compter qu'il faut rajouter sans cesse de matriel pour suffire  la demande...


C'est directement li au march (donc pas un argument contre). Les prix de l'ADSL aujourd'hui est vraiment bas compar  celui pratiqu lors de sa naissance.
Tout ce qui change, c'est le nombre de personnes (en gros). Si on faisait vraiment des efforts sur les rseaux mobiles, c'est pas le prix du matriel qui serait rdhibitoire. Il y a juste les oprateurs qui ont peur du changement ...

----------


## Louis Griffont

Attendez que Google cre sa rampe de lancement de fuses spatiales et installe tout autour de la plante ses satellites de communication. C'est pour l'anne prochaine, je pense !  ::ccool::

----------


## smyley

Le pire, c'est que c'est possible (je veux dire, que Google investisse dans des satellites de communication  leur location/fabrication, et peut tre pas en un an quand mme)  ::aie::

----------


## dams78

> Le Nexus One est un bon rival de l'iPhone, mais ne sera pas une menace tant qu'il ne sera pas multi-touch.


En fait, pour un portable a apporte quoi le multi-touch?

----------


## Lyche

> En fait, pour un portable a apporte quoi le multi-touch?


Faire des zoom avec 2 doigts  ::aie::

----------


## dams78

> Faire des zoom avec 2 doigts


Perso je n'utilise que mon pouce pour faire fonctionner mon portable (Android), sauf quand j'cris quelque chose, l il faut avouer que le clavier virtuel  l'horizontal est bien pratique.

----------


## Lyche

c'est une fonctionnalit qui a t rajout avec les iPhone OS de pouvoir zoomer avec 2 doigts, je ne sais pas  quel autre usage a peut servir, mais a ravis les iPhone's users  ::):

----------


## smyley

Ben il suffit du logo "Apple" pour qu'ils le soit. Aprs le reste, c'est juste du bonus  ::aie::

----------


## Lynix

Le Multi-Touch ne permet pas que de zoomer avec deux doigts, c'est trs utiliss dans les jeux (Par exemple Tap Tap Revenge 3 sur iPhone l'utilise pour capter plusieurs doigts sur de longues notes).

J'ai dj vu une application qui permettait d'avoir de l'eau sur l'cran, et on pouvait faire des vagues avec les doigts, avec beaucoup de doigts.

Aussi une application pour dformer une photo, il est trs pratique d'avoir un multi-touch  ce moment la.

Ensuite, il y a l'application du zoom qui se fait un peu partout.

Le multi-touch ouvre des possibilits pour les applications qui ne se rsument pas qu'au zoom, mais tout ce qui touche la dtection de plusieurs doigts en temps rel.

----------


## smyley

> Le Multi-Touch ne permet pas que de zoomer avec deux doigts, c'est trs utiliss dans les jeux (Par exemple Tap Tap Revenge 3 sur iPhone l'utilise pour capter plusieurs doigts sur de longues notes).


C'est parce qu'il y a le multitouch que les jeux s'y adaptent. Pas l'inverse.




> Aussi une application pour dformer une photo, il est trs pratique d'avoir un multi-touch  ce moment la.


Encore faut-il utiliser son tlphone comme un environnement de retouche photo. Bon aprs je parle pour moi quand je dit que je prfre mon PC pour a alors bon ...




> Le multi-touch ouvre des possibilits pour les applications qui ne se rsument pas qu'au zoom, mais tout ce qui touche la dtection de plusieurs doigts en temps rel.


 part les jeux et la photo ? Google Map par exemple est vraiment trs pratique mais on s'en sort avec un doigt. L o pour l'instant a roxxe c'est le zoom qui, il faut bien l'avouer, est pratique pour zoomer ... mais  part a ...




> J'ai dj vu une application qui permettait d'avoir de l'eau sur l'cran, et on pouvait faire des vagues avec les doigts, avec beaucoup de doigts.


Alors l tu m'as convaincu. Clairement, je serait prt  tout donner pour avoir un iPhone et enfin pouvoir jouer avec mes doigts sur de l'eau virtuelle ! Non mais c'est g-ni-al pour un tlphone  600  !!!  ::aie::  (ps:  ne surtout pas prendre pour une attaque personnelle  ::): )

En fait en pratique, le multitouch mme sur les PC pour le commun des mortels j'ai du mal  voir une utilisation "vraiment pratique". Je parle du commun, pas des cas spciaux des gens qui travaillent tout le temps sur du contenu multimdia ( et l encore passer ses doigts sur l'cran et tout, c'est un peut un sacrilge quand  la propret et la nettet de l'cran ... ) o ceux qui veulent frimer ...

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Un SDK pour Android 2.1* 
*Permet de dvelopper et de tester ses API pour le Nexus One, en attendant d'autres tlphones quips de l'OS de Google* 


Des dveloppeurs s'taient plaints que le Nexus One, le portable 100 % made in Google, soit sorti avant le SDK ncessaire  la cration d'API pour son OS, le tout nouveau Android 2.1. (lire prcdemment)

Voila qui vient d'tre rectifi, finalement trs rapidement. Google met  partir d'aujourd'hui le tant attendu SDK  la disposition du public.

L'volution entre la version 2.0 et la 2.1 est qualifie de mineure par Google.
Elle apporte cependant quelques nouveauts. Reconnaissance vocale, nouveau launcher, gestion de l'USB modifie (certainement pour se conformer au dsir de Google de proposer un service de back-up des donnes du Nexus One via cette connectique) et quelques changements dans WebKit sont les principales avances d'Android 2.1 (avec les wallpapers anims pour les esthtes).

*Android 2.1 dont* le SDK est tlchargeable gratuitement pour les dveloppeurs intresss.


*Source* : Prsentation du SDK par Google

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  Google a-t-il sorti ce SDK assez rapidement ?
 ::fleche::  tes-vous intress(e) par ses nouvelles fonctionnalits ?

----------


## nouknouk

> Voila qui vient d'tre rectifi, finalement trs rapidement. Google met  partir d'aujourd'hui le tant attendu SDK  la disposition du public.


Ce qui confirme en quelque sorte que la news prcdente (_"Le Nexus One exaspre les dveloppeurs"_) tenait surtout de la tempte dans un verre d'eau.

Je m'interroge tout de mme sur la diffrence de traitement 'mdiatique' entre les problmatiques relies  l'iPhone et aux portable Android (en tout cas c'est l'impression que j'ai).

Il me semble que compar  un SDK livr une semaine en retard, les soucis de refus arbitraires d'applications par Apple sont d'un tout autre ordre. Pourtant, on a l'impression que c'est beaucoup moins mis sur le devant de la scne... J'aimerais bien comprendre pourquoi.

----------


## tontonnux

> Je m'interroge tout de mme sur la diffrence de traitement 'mdiatique' entre les problmatiques relies  l'iPhone et aux portable Android (en tout cas c'est l'impression que j'ai).


Si j'ai bonne mmoire, l'iPhone avait galement des souci de rseau au tout dbut non ?
On souligne souvent l'cart entre l' "app store" et l' "android market", mais j'aimerai bien qu'on me dise quelles sont les applications iPhone non disponibles pour Android qui apportent vraiment quelque chose (les jeux c'est une autre histoire)... enfin bref...

----------


## Traroth2

Des problmes de rseau, c'est un peu plus srieux que 3 jours de retard dans la sortie d'une nouvelle version d'un SDK !

----------


## MonsieurSmith

Pardonnez-moi si cette supposition est stupide, mais... Est-il raisonnable de penser que la publication du dernier SDK, en facilitant l'volution des applications Android, annonce pour bientt la mise  disposition des nouvelles versions des OS des smartphones concerns (je pense trs fortement  l'Hero... ::roll:: ) ? Merci.

----------


## ZeProgrammator

> Pardonnez-moi si cette supposition est stupide, mais... Est-il raisonnable de penser que la publication du dernier SDK, en facilitant l'volution des applications Android, annonce pour bientt la mise  disposition des nouvelles versions des OS des smartphones concerns (je pense trs fortement  l'Hero...) ? Merci.


a fait un moment qu'HTC nous a "promis" une mise  jours vers Android 2.1 avec Sense. Je ne sais pas ce qu'ils fabriquent mais ils ne donnent plus de nouvelles et les utilisateurs s'impatientent! ::cry::

----------


## dams78

> a fait un moment qu'HTC nous a "promis" une mise  jours vers Android 2.1 avec Sense. Je ne sais pas ce qu'ils fabriquent mais ils ne donnent plus de nouvelles et les utilisateurs s'impatientent!


Ou bah moi avec mon galaxy j'ai l'air con quand j'entends parler des nouvelles versions d'Android.
Si il y a un truc que je reproche mais que je peux tout de mme comprendre c'est ce systme de mise  jour. C'est dommage qu'il ne soit pas pris en compte directement par l'OS plutt que par les constructeurs.

----------


## eatherquake

> Ou bah moi avec mon galaxy j'ai l'air con quand j'entends parler des nouvelles versions d'Android.


Moi aussi j'ai un galaxy... pour le moment je me rattache  ette actu intitul



> Une mise  jour Android 2.0 pour le Samsung Galaxy ?

----------


## tontonnux

> a fait un moment qu'HTC nous a "promis" une mise  jours vers Android 2.1 avec Sense. Je ne sais pas ce qu'ils fabriquent mais ils ne donnent plus de nouvelles et les utilisateurs s'impatientent!


La sortie du Nexus One est probablement une des raisons qui font que HTC ne fournisse toujours pas la maj... un hero 2.1 avec Sense a moin cher pourrait gner un peu Google.

Je penses qu'on y aura droit uniquement aprs l'effet "lancement" du smartphone de Google.

Pour ce qui est du Galaxy, il me semble qu'une rom 2.0 (non officielle) existe. Par contre je sais pas si elle est suffisemment stable.

----------


## robert_trudel

> C'est directement li au march (donc pas un argument contre). Les prix de l'ADSL aujourd'hui est vraiment bas compar  celui pratiqu lors de sa naissance.
> Tout ce qui change, c'est le nombre de personnes (en gros). Si on faisait vraiment des efforts sur les rseaux mobiles, c'est pas le prix du matriel qui serait rdhibitoire. Il y a juste les oprateurs qui ont peur du changement ...


le cot du matriel a bais

tu crois vraiment que la fibre optique a cote rien, la pass partout, le mec qui installe a gagne surement pas 2euro / heure

----------


## robert_trudel

> Ou bah moi avec mon galaxy j'ai l'air con quand j'entends parler des nouvelles versions d'Android.
> Si il y a un truc que je reproche mais que je peux tout de mme comprendre c'est ce systme de mise  jour. C'est dommage qu'il ne soit pas pris en compte directement par l'OS plutt que par les constructeurs.


la majorit des constructeur ajoute quelques plus  android... faut donc qu'il mette aussi  jour leur propre truc...

----------


## smyley

> le cot du matriel a bais
> 
> tu crois vraiment que la fibre optique a cote rien, la pass partout, le mec qui installe a gagne surement pas 2euro / heure


Tu crois vraiment que les prix resteront haut si au final le march pour cette techno se dveloppe plus que l'actuelle offre de tlphonie pratique en France ? Tu crois vraiment qu'en France c'est impossible d'offrir un vritable march pour l'illimit mobile (le vrai) alors que c'est dj fait dans beaucoup d'autres pays ?

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Nexus One : Google provoque un toll avec ses clauses commerciales* 
*En faisant exploser les frais de rsiliation de l'abonnement li  son smartphone* 


Trs mauvaise surprise pour les premiers acheteurs du Nexus One... et qui pourrait bien en tre une pour tous ceux qui attendent l'arrive internationale du smartphone de Google.

Les conditions de vente de l'appareil viennent en effet d'tre pluches par plusieurs sites spcialiss.

Que nous apprennent-ils ?

Que Google double les frais de rsiliation. Une petite explication s'impose.

En cas de rsiliation de son abonnement dans les 120 jours, l'utilisateur devra d'une part verser des frais  l'oprateur mais il devra galement s'acquitter d'une somme auprs de Google !
Verser un ddommagement au constructeur du portable est une premire dans le monde la tlphonie.

Le montant touch par l'oprateur (en l'occurrence T-Mobile) est de 200 dollars.
La facture  payer  Google s'lvera elle ... 350 dollars.

Ce qui fait un Nexus One  729 dollars (en comptant le prix initial du smartphone vendu avec 179 $ abonnement).

Depuis que la nouvelle est sortie sur la toile, les internautes vilipendent Google pour ces clauses que certains jugent abusives.

Sans aller jusque l, plusieurs expert en stratgie commerciale note que le Nexus One ne peut tre test qu'en l'achetant. Dans ce cas de figure il est courant qu'un dlai de rtractation pouvant aller jusqu' 30 jours soit consenti au consommateur. Une alternative est de lui facturer un pourcentage du prix en cas de retour de l'appareil... mais certainement pas la totalit.

Et certain de noter que Google est nouveau sur ce march et qu'il devrait (devra ?) vite apprendre de cette erreur.

Bref si vous tes tent(e) par un Nexus One, demandez  ce que l'on vous en prte un.

Sauf si vous avez 729 $  perdre bien sr.


*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  Trouvez-vous cette clause abusive ? 
 ::fleche::  Face au toll pensez-vous que Google va changer de stratgie commerciale ?

----------


## trenton

> 729 $


Wha, il est presque aussi cher que l'IPhone.

----------


## ash.ice.loky

Ca me fais bien rire cette histoire ... Google la bote qui n'a rien fait d'autre qu'un moteur.

Tout leur business est bas sur le pognon faut arrter de se morfondre. Apple fait pareil et aprs ca on en veut  Microsoft, qui  cot est un bisounours.

Je trouve ca bien, que google se tire encore une bonne balle dans le pied en annonant qu'il n'existe pas de garantie sur sur leur produit et enfin les gens ouvrirons enfin les yeux sur les GOOGLE et autre APPLE qui prennnent les clients pour des idiots.

----------


## dams78

> Depuis que la nouvelle est sortie sur la toile, les internautes *vilipendent* Google pour ces clauses que certains jugent abusives.


Ne pas utiliser des mots aussi compliqu sur un forum informatique, j'ai t oblig de faire une recherche Google pour connatre le sens de ce mot.

----------


## Jidefix

> Ne pas utiliser des mots aussi compliqu sur un forum informatique, j'ai t oblig de faire une recherche Google pour connatre le sens de ce mot.


On dit "c'est pas faux"  :;): 

C'est pour a que Google a ouvertement critiqu la Chine: pour se poser une fois de plus en grand dfenseur de la libert d'expression et remonter dans l'estime de ceux qui trouvent qu'il devient un peu envahissant.

Google on va lui vilipender sa tronche!

----------


## TuXiCAddict

> Ne pas utiliser des mots aussi compliqu sur un forum informatique, j'ai t oblig de faire une recherche Google pour connatre le sens de ce mot.


Eh bah t'aura appris un mot, je vois pas ou est le problme (bien au contraire mme).

----------


## goomazio

On va se retrouver avec un mini dbat comme on en a eu avec Apple qui refuse de rparer les pc de fumeurs. Une clause qui semble exagre au dpart puis qui, s'y on se laisse prendre au jeux, est tout a fait valable ?

Google doit aller super vite pour rattraper le peloton de tte. Parfois ils perdent des sous simplement parce qu'ils misent sur la mauvaise technologie/service... Je trouve que cette clause leur va bien. Google se sent assez grand que pour s'offrir une deuxime chance. (Vous ne l'aimez pas notre tlphone ? Utilisez le encore un peu avant de craquer et de payer la rsiliation  :;): )


Sinon, juste une autre ide. La clause est valable pour les frais de rsiliation (il n'est pas question de garantie matriel donc) et a veut peut-tre dire que a "freine" le client qui est du par le software et non le hardware. Car le hardware,  moins qu'il soit dfaillant, doit surement tre trs proche de celui des smart phone en gnral... Il manque peut-tre certaines technologies protges par des brevets mais a l'utilisateur peut s'y attendre.

Si on admet que le hardware est moins prpondrant dans le choix de l'utilisateur  rsili son abonnement, on peut se dire que le software peut-tre remplac rapidement, surtout par google. Donc ce n'est peut-tre pas si grave, et qui sait, a sera peut-tre bnfique pour les utilisateurs impatients qui prfrent changer de techno plutt que d'attendre un peu que cette techno volue un peu.

----------


## abriotde

Certes cette clause est abusive. Mais Microsoft et Apple (et bien d'autres) on utilis ce genre de pratique avant Google et bien plus couramment. C'est une question de libert envers leur produit.

Cependant Google globalement innove normment et proprement. Il ont un bnfice faramineux grce  une ide de dpart toute bte. Tant mieux pour eux. Microsoft a profit d'un bnfice aussi faramineux (un peu moins maintenant) mais n'en a jamais fait profiter personne bien au contraire il a rachet la concurrence pour avoir le monopole. (C'est grce a Linux que Microsoft a baisser le prix de Windows pour les netbook et surtout pour les pays pauvre ou Linux tait plbiscit et les exemple en ce genre sont lgion.) Apple n'a pas t plus gnreux que Microsoft mais a le mrite de faire des produits de qualit et loyalement, contrairement  Microsoft avec certainement pas plus de moyen que ce dernier. 

Merci Google pour Androd, pour GMail, pour GDocs, pour GMaps, pour Google Earth, pour Google Gear (GWT), pour la fusion en cours du Smart-phone et du GPS... pour ne citer que le plus connu. Il n'y a que le moteur de recherche qui rapporte vraiment quelque chose  Google, le reste c'est plus pour la gloire pour l'humanit et seulement enfin, peut-tre pour l'argent s'il y a moyen d'en rcupr.

On accuse Google de nous fich mais c'est sans fois moins vrai que Microsoft. Google fait plutt des statistique pour des raisons d'efficacit.

PS : Je suis un informaticien nul en franais donc mon franais est basique. Dsol pour ceux qui ne parle pas franais... :-D.

----------


## Traroth2

> Ca me fais bien rire cette histoire ... Google la bote qui n'a rien fait d'autre qu'un moteur.
> 
> Tout leur business est bas sur le pognon faut arrter de se morfondre. Apple fait pareil et aprs ca on en veut  Microsoft, qui  cot est un bisounours.
> 
> Je trouve ca bien, que google se tire encore une bonne balle dans le pied en annonant qu'il n'existe pas de garantie sur sur leur produit et enfin les gens ouvrirons enfin les yeux sur les GOOGLE et autre APPLE qui prennnent les clients pour des idiots.


C'est a. Microsoft, la boite qui a failli tre dcoupe par les autorits US tellement elle abusait de sa position dominante, c'est un bisounours. Y en a qui ont la mmoire courte...

----------


## smyley

C'est de l'acharnement  ::aie:: . A peine quelques messages pour passer de "Google fait une clause abusive dans le contrat d'achat de son Nexus One" en "Apple a fait avancer le monde et Microsoft est la pire chose qui soit".

Juste comme a, on parle de Google ... enfin juste au cas o  ::mouarf:: 

Et en passant cette clause semble en effet vraiment abusive. Mais si Google perd vraiment de l'argent  cause de a, je pense qu'ils vont rectifier le tir (aprs tout ils adorent l'argent mais ne sont pas compltement fous chez Google ...).

----------


## trenton

> On accuse Google de nous fich mais c'est sans fois moins vrai que Microsoft.


Tant que a ?

----------


## dams78

> Tant que a ?


Tout a ne reste que des suppositions : ils peuvent le faire mais le font ils rellement. Et je parle autant de Microsoft que de Google et  a on peut rajouter Facebook et cie.

----------


## lvr

> C'est de l'acharnement . A peine quelques messages pour passer de "Google fait une clause abusive dans le contrat d'achat de son Nexus One" en "Apple a fait avancer le monde et Microsoft est la pire chose qui soit".


Y en a qui le cherche. Pourquoi citer Microsfot ? A force de dire des conneries, faut pas s'attendre  d'autres ractions.

----------


## goomazio

> En cas de rsiliation de son abonnement dans les *120 jours*, l'utilisateur devra d'une part verser des frais  l'oprateur mais il devra galement s'acquitter d'une somme auprs de Google !


J'avais loup cette prcision et a change tout. Ce n'est pas si abusif que a selon moi. C'est lgitime de s'attendre  ce que les clients jouent avec nos pieds et s'abonnent pour se dsabonner le jour suivant, ce qui n'est pas trs responsable. 
Aprs tout, google n'y perd pas autant que l'oprateur si le client met fin  son abonnement ?
Il faudrait malgr tout pouvoir le tester, j'en conviens.

----------


## Lyche

> J'avais loup cette prcision et a change tout. Ce n'est pas si abusif que a selon moi. C'est lgitime de s'attendre  ce que les clients jouent avec nos pieds et s'abonnent pour se dsabonner le jour suivant, ce qui n'est pas trs responsable. 
> Aprs tout, google n'y perd pas autant que l'oprateur si le client met fin  son abonnement ?
> Il faudrait malgr tout pouvoir le tester, j'en conviens.


Explique moi le rapport entre le tlphone, qui a t pay, et le fait de devoir payer  google la rsiliation de ton abonnement tlphone envers ton oprateur?

----------


## goomazio

A part un arrangement ds plus sombre, je ne peux imaginer de rapports entre les deux.

Combien d'oprateurs il y aura-t-il ? S'il n'y en a qu'un, la diffrence entre cet oprateur et le constructeur du tlphone me semble petite. Le tlphone n'est rien sans l'oprateur. 

Mais c'est vrai qu'en voyant les choses comme a, il faudrait qu'ils se partagent le montant de la rsiliation raisonnablement calcul par l'oprateur et pas que l'oprateur augmente ce montant pour en faire profiter tout le monde. 
Enfin, c'est ce que je me demande justement. Est-ce que google n'est pas autant en droit que l'oprateur en demandant une compensation lors de la rsiliation htive de l'abonnement ?

S'il y a une rsiliation (et un cot ventuel  cette rsiliation) c'est qu'il y a service. Et google semble tre le roi du service sur le net (ou sur les tlphones).
De plus, quitte  choisir entre payer le tlphone 400 et pouvoir rsilier ou devoir faire confiance  l'oprateur et payer 200, je prfre la deuxime solution. 
Ceci tant dit, ce n'est pas une raison pour planquer ce genre de chose dans les conditions d'utilisations selon moi aussi.

Voil, je ne sais pas trop quoi en penser. Il ne faut pas se laisser faire sinon ils ne vont pas hsiter avec leurs clauses. Mais en mme temps ce n'est pas comme s'ils mettaient un truc du genre "tout ce que vous faites sur le web nous appartient".


Sinon, moins srieusement, est-ce que, comme le prix peut tre signe de qualit, le montant de rsiliation n'est pas lui aussi un signe de qualit ?

----------


## eomer212

c'est clairement une grosse, boulette, du n'importe quoi.., et ca ne peut etre expliqu que par 2 choses  mon sens. soit le telephone coute beaucoup plus cher que ce qu'on nous annonce et il y a un partenariat entre google et l'oprateur avec une retrocession vers google dans le temps, lui permettant ainsi d'absorber ses coutrs de production et de fourniture de l'appareil, 
ou bien ils considrent que le fait de changer d'oprateur peut nuire  leur image, ou pire encore..
de toute facon, ce genre de contrat est nul et non avenu, pour une bonne raison.
cette raison, c'est que le dit contrat est pass entre l'oprateur fournissant un appareil pour utiliser un service et un client. 
il n'existe aucune relation contractuelle entre le client et google.
quand vous signez un contrat avec orange qui vous fournit un portable de marque quelconque, vous n'avez aucune relation avec le constructeur, sauf l'obligation pour celui ci de garantir le fonctionnement correcte de son appareil. le client n'est quand  lui affubl d'aucune obligation envers le constructeur.. donc, faut reflechir un minimum... think  think!! ::ccool:: 
avant de balancer des grosses counailleries..

----------


## pmithrandir

Je suis le seul a avoir compris quel tait le manque a gagner vident pour google ?

L'abonnement google, ce n'est pas vous qui le payez, mais les statistiques et les publicits que google vend grce  vos visites et  vos recherches.
Donc, mettons que tous les jours vous rapportiez 10centimes en temps qu'internaute, ou 50cents en tant qu'internaute google(gmail, google doc, ...)
Google a tout intrt a vous garder sur sa plateforme ddi a ses logiciels pour que vous lui rapportiez tous les jours ces petits 50cents.

Si vous restez 3 mois ca leur fait 45, mais si vous restez un an ils ont dj 180, et ainsi de suite.

Donc si vous rsiliez, vous ne leur rapportez plus d'argent et mme, crime odieux, vous leur en coutez parce qu' ce prix la, le nexus one est vendu sans bnfices ou mme peut tre  perte.

Ceci explique cela...

Et si je n'aime pas google, pourquoi serait ils les seuls a ne pas avoir le droit de faire une remise a un client qui s'engage a leur faire gagner de l'argent tous les jours, et  mettre une clause pour empcher ce mme client de partir quand bon lui semble alors qu'ils ont investit en lui ?
Et srieusement, qui a dj essay un tlphone pour le rendre quelques jours plus tard, je ne connais pas une seule agence de tlphonie qui vous accueillerais avec le sourire lors de votre deuxime visite.

----------


## centralvince

Moi je suis plutt satisfait du march actuel dans la tlphonie mobile.

En ce moment on accuse tout le monde de position dominante : Apple, Google, Microsoft et d'une certaine manire RIM.

En fait chacun a sa niche mais je trouve qu'on peut aujourd'hui parler de concurrence libre ( grande chelle). Chacun essaye de faire une offre spcifique. 

Apple choisi de vendre un tlphone cher, accessible qu' une catgorie de la population. Google, avec son Nexus 01 dcide d'tre plus accessible  tout le monde. Il faut bien une contrepartie... Par contre, c'est la transparence qui manque peut tre.

----------


## Lynix

> Wha, il est presque aussi cher que l'IPhone.


Mon iPhone 3GS m'a cout 580...

----------


## lifeguard

Et bien les amis, nous nous retrouvons bien loin des appels gratuits et illimits et le tlphone initialement prvu aux alentours de 100  200... Ils nous font miroiter des miracles. Bref, comme pour l'iPhone, je vais attendre que les choses avancent, en attendant, je me contenterai de petits tlphones avec petits forfaits!

Dommage Mr Google, J'esprai avoir une tuerie rvolutionnaire dans le march des tlphones portables. Wait & See!

----------


## trenton

> Mon iPhone 3GS m'a cout 580...


Ouais, mais a c'est la version de l'IPhone pour les pauvres. Les gens qui sont vraiment dans le coup ils ont la version 32Go pour pouvoir mettre 2 000 000 euros de musique dessus.  ::ccool::  et montrer comment ils s'y connaissant en nouvelles technologies.

----------


## sigap

Avec le temps et le dsir d'extension de Google vers des marchs "Produits", on constate que Google n'est pas la gentille et innocente boite que le monde entier apprcie. En fait, il est de plus en plus clair qu'un jour Google nous facturera l'air qu'on respire. Juste le temps qu'ils en aient le controle.

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 02.02.2010*
*Le Nexus One devient multitouch, Google met son tlphone  jour*

Google a profit de ce mardi 2 fvrier pour mettre  jour le software de son tlphone, le Nexus One. Quelles nouveauts ont t apportes par ce geste ? L'arrive de Google Goggles, et une nouvelle version de Google Maps incluant un mode nuit. Plus important encore, l'appareil prend dsormais le multitouch en charge pour diverses applications : navigateur web, galerie et Maps.
La 3G est galement amliore. Google annonce que ces mises  jour seront disponibles pour tous dans le courant de la semaine.

 ::fleche::  Un pas de plus dans la direction "iPhone killer" ?

----------


## deadalnix

Il y a des test de ces nouvelles fonctions ?

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 06.02.2010*
*Google Phone : Le Nexus One disponible en France, en version amricaine importe*

Google ne commercialise son smartphone que dans peu de pays depuis son site Internet. Mais, depuis hier, certains sites de tlphonie franais proposent enfin l'appareil  leurs consommateurs. 

Disponible nu pour un prix d'environ 547 euros, il devient plus abordable avec un abonnement (entre 189 et 499 euros selon les formules). Il s'agit de la version amricaine du tlphone, attention donc  ne pas tre dstabilis par sa configuation particulire.

Cependant, si votre patience n'a pas atteint ses limites et que vous pouvez encore attendre, il se murmure que l'oprateur SFR devrait proposer le Nexus One pour moins de 200 euros. Ceci interviendrait dans quelques semaines et reprsenterait la sortie officielle du smartphone en France. Ces appareils seront de plus franciss et mis  jour.

Source : Le Nexus One en vente sur PhoneAndPhone et MeilleurMobile 


 ::fleche::  Le succs sera-t-il au rendez-vous dans notre pays pour le tlphone de Google ?

----------


## berceker united

> *Mise  jour du 06.02.2010*
> *Google Phone : Le Nexus One disponible en France, en version amricaine importe*
> 
> Google ne commercialise son smartphone que dans peu de pays depuis son site Internet. Mais, depuis hier, certains sites de tlphonie franais proposent enfin l'appareil  leurs consommateurs. 
> 
> Disponible nu pour un prix d'environ 547 euros, il devient plus abordable avec un abonnement (entre 189 et 499 euros selon les formules). Il s'agit de la version amricaine du tlphone, attention donc  ne pas tre dstabilis par sa configuation particulire.
> 
> Cependant, si votre patience n'a pas atteint ses limites et que vous pouvez encore attendre, il se murmure que l'oprateur SFR devrait proposer le Nexus One pour moins de 200 euros. Ceci interviendrait dans quelques semaines et reprsenterait la sortie officielle du smartphone en France. Ces appareils seront de plus franciss et mis  jour.
> 
> ...


Je sais pas si a va faire un bide ounon. En faite, j'ai l'impression que beaucoup ont attendu, comme moi puis finalement rien de particulier.

----------


## Seb33300

> Il s'agit de la version amricaine du tlphone, attention donc  ne pas tre dstabilis par sa configuation particulire.


C'est  dire ?

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Linus Torvalds :  Le Nexus One est un winner * 
*Google baisse ses frais de rsiliation et propose une hotline pour son smartphone*



Le clbre crateur de Linux, Linus Torvalds, est visiblement enchant par le Nexus One, le smartphone de Google.

_ Le Nexus One est un winner_  crit-il sur son blog.

Une dclaration d'amour surprenante  un moment o le nombre de terminaux de Google se retrouvant sur e-Bay ne cesse d'augmenter (avec un prix de plus en plus bas).

Il est vrai, en revanche que Google semble essayer de rattraper ses erreurs de lancement.

 Essayer , seulement.

Les frais de rsiliation ont certes chut de 200 $. Ils restent les plus chers d'Amrique  350 $ - (lire ci-avant sur ce point).

Google vient galement de lancer une hotline. Jusqu'ici, les utilisateurs qui rencontraient un problme technique rentrait dans une cercle infernal, ballots entre l'oprateur et le fabriquant... sans aucune solution approprie.

Avec cette hotline tlphonique, Moutain View rompt radicalement avec sa stratgie de support commercial 100 % internet. Mais entre les dus de la premire heure et les Nexus One casss, il fallait bien a.

Bien loin de ces tracasseries et de ces critiques, Torvalds explique :  je voulais un GPS pour ma voiture, et j'ai pens que le systme de navigation de Google (NDR : qui a fait couler beaucoup d'encre) pourrait enfin rendre un smartphone utile. Et a l'a fait. Quelle diffrence ! Je n'ai plus l'impression de prendre mon tlphone  juste au cas o  je devrais appeler quelqu'un  maintenant j'ai un gadget utile. Pouvoir l'utiliser aussi comme un tlphone est assez secondaire .

Bien videmment, Torvalds a toujours possd des tlphones.
Tous sous OS libres.

Mais c'est bel et bien la premire fois qu'il est convaincu.

De quoi faire une (nouvelle) pub pour un appareil qui a de plus en plus mauvaise presse malgr l'arrive du multitouch ?


*Source* : Le billet de Linus Torvalds


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Etes-vous tonn(e) que Linus Torvalds  roule  aussi ouvertement pour le Nexus One, alors que de plus en plus d'utilisateurs tentent de revendre le leur ?

----------


## trenton

> Etes-vous tonn(e) que Linus Torvalds  roule  aussi ouvertement pour le Nexus One, alors que de plus en plus d'utilisateurs tentent de revendre le leur ?


Android n'est pas libre, mais je suis pas tonn, le libre n'est pas ce qui est le plus important aux yeux de Linus Torvalds au dernires nouvelles. Il a mme dit qu'il trouvait bien le dernier Windows non ?

----------


## gege2061

> Android n'est pas libre


Il semblerai que si : http://source.android.com/license

----------


## trenton

Une partie est libre, mais pas tout.

----------


## Louis Griffont

Bof, c'est qui ce Torvalds ? Et en quoi son avis a un intrt ?
Il a touch du fric de Google pour faire de la pub, ben, tant mieux pour lui  ::ccool::

----------


## kuranes

> Bof, c'est qui ce Torvalds ? Et en quoi son avis a un intrt ?
> Il a touch du fric de Google pour faire de la pub, ben, tant mieux pour lui


Je crois que c'est un ancien secrtaire de microsoft, mais je peux me tromper.

----------


## exodev

> Bof, c'est qui ce Torvalds ? Et en quoi son avis a un intrt ?
> Il a touch du fric de Google pour faire de la pub, ben, tant mieux pour lui


C'est mignon  ::roll::

----------


## Uther

> Une partie est libre, mais pas tout.


Oui et non. 

On peut avoir une Android officiel complet et parfaitement utilisable entirement libre. 
Cependant certaines applications Android faites par Google et livres dans la plupart les smarthphones qui portent la mention "Google" ne sont en effet pas libre.

----------


## deadalnix

Ou certains driver.

Il n'empche qu'il faut bien comprendre les ides dfendues par Torvald pour comprendre son propos. Torvald voit dans le libre un moyen efficace de dvelopper un soft de qualit (la cathdrale et le bazard), et de ce point de vue la, toute contribution, qu'elle soit libre ou open source (si tant est que cette distinction existe vraiment dans les faits) est bonne pour linux.

Contrairement  beaucoup d'acteur du libre, il ne voit pas le fait de dpendre d'un entreprise comme un problme, puisque ce n'est pas le soft lui-mme qui est soumis  l'entreprise. en d'autres termes, puisque ce n'est pas linux qui dpend de google, mais simplement android. Android tant bnfique  linux d'un point de vuie technique, c'est pour Tarvald une bonne chose.

Cette ide se rsume bien dans sa citation :  You can generaly trust me because you don't have to .

----------


## vincepoencet

Bof, je vois pas pourquoi critiquer Torvald pour a.

On peut admettre la qualit de quelque chose sans en approuver la licence...

Il trouve que Seven est un bon systme ? il me semble que c'est le cas de pas mal de monde.
Il trouve que le nexus est un bon tlphone ? a a plutt l'air non ?

Perso je le trouve plus crdible que les ceux qui critiquent systmatiquement la qualit de tout ce qui n'est pas libre, simplement parce que ce n'est pas libre...

----------


## trenton

> Perso je le trouve plus crdible que les ceux qui critiquent systmatiquement la qualit de tout ce qui n'est pas libre, simplement parce que ce n'est pas libre...


Je connais personne qui fait a. Un logiciel peut tre trs bon ou trs mauvais, qu'il soit propritaire ou libre. Un logiciel propritaire peut tre trs bon d'un point de vue technique, je ne connais personne qui remet a en cause.

----------


## yoyo88

> Je connais personne qui fait a. Un logiciel peut tre trs bon ou trs mauvais, qu'il soit propritaire ou libre. Un logiciel propritaire peut tre trs bon d'un point de vue technique, je ne connais personne qui remet a en cause.


 ::roll:: 
 ::lol:: 

rien n'a ajouter.

----------


## amon2010

> Je crois que c'est un ancien secrtaire de microsoft, mais je peux me tromper.


euh rassure moi tu plaisantes l ????  :8O:

----------


## yoyo88

> euh rassure moi tu plaisantes l ????


bien sur que oui  ::D:  
tous le monde sais que Linus Torvalds est l'inventeur de la machine a laver.
 ::ccool::

----------


## vincepoencet

> Je connais personne qui fait a.


Tu dois pas beaucoup trainer dans les forums de linuxiens  :;):

----------


## Louis Griffont

> de ce point de vue la, toute contribution, qu'elle soit libre ou open source (*si t'en ai que* cette distinction existe vraiment dans les faits) est bonne pour linux.


Je pense que : "si tant est que"  serait plus appropri !  :;):

----------


## Lynix

> Bof, c'est qui ce Torvalds ? Et en quoi son avis a un intrt ?
> Il a touch du fric de Google pour faire de la pub, ben, tant mieux pour lui


Oh mon dieu... ::calim2::

----------


## divpload

Le Nexus One, je suis sr que c'est un excellent appareil. J'ai lu qu'il avait un bon cran, un bon proc,... du costaud 

Mais c'est Android, sur les quelques news que je lis c'est du genre que Google a du retard dans la sortie de son SDK, des gros bugs d'utilisation d'Android donc l sur le feu c'est plutot Android qui me fais plutot peur. Je le compare  un linux et pour le moment j'ai pas eu de trs bonnes relations avec.

----------


## deadalnix

> Je le compare  un linux et pour le moment j'ai pas eu de trs bonnes relations avec.


Bof, tu as surement manipul un tas de truc sous linux dj. Ta box pour te connecter  internet par exemple.

Faut bien comprendre que linux est un noyau de systme d'exploitation. Android n'a strictement rien a voir avec un systme comme debian ou avec celui qui tourne sur ta box.

PS: Il existe dj tous un tas de tlphones fonctionnant sous linux, en le disant plus ou moins.

----------


## nicolofontana12

Le soutien de Linus Torwald est vraiment un coup de pousse pour Nexus One 
C'est totalement previsible etant donn que Android est a pour noyau fond sur linux de Torwald! donc comprehensible.

----------


## Uther

Je ne pense pas que ce soit vraiment un soutient utile. a ne concerne au final qu'une poigne de geek, qui de toute faon on dj une opinion bien tranche sur ce que vaut Android.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Oh mon dieu...


Vous pensez vraiment que ce Torvalds fait de la pub pour Google gratuitement ? C'est bien d'tre pour les logiciels libres et tout et tout, mais faudrait pas non plus tomber dans la navet  outrance !  :;):

----------


## dams78

> Vous pensez vraiment que ce Torvalds fait de la pub pour Google gratuitement ? C'est bien d'tre pour les logiciels libres et tout et tout, mais faudrait pas non plus tomber dans la navet  outrance !


Il a fait de la pub o il a juste dis sur son blog qu'il le trouvait cool?
Je crois que certain ont dit qu'il avait aussi dit qu'il trouvait le dernier Windows plutt pas mal, il a aussi t pay par Microsoft pour dire a?

On a le droit d'avoir son avis sans tre pay, tu sais  mon avis il doit suffisamment gagner...

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Il a fait de la pub o il a juste dis sur son blog qu'il le trouvait cool?
> Je crois que certain ont dit qu'il avait aussi dit qu'il trouvait le dernier Windows plutt pas mal, il a aussi t pay par Microsoft pour dire a?


Et qu'y aurait-il de choquant  cela ?




> On a le droit d'avoir son avis sans tre pay, tu sais  mon avis il doit suffisamment gagner...


Johnny ne fait-il pas de la pub ? Et Zidane ? Je ne crois pas que cet argument soit vraiment valable, non ?

Je ne dis pas qu'il a peut-tre fait cette remarque pour rien. Je dis simplement que j'ai tendance  me mfier des gens qui donnent des avis, usant de leur notorit pour influencer l'opinion publique. 
Dans une enqute criminelle ou dit toujours que pour trouver le coupable le plus probable, il faut dterminer  qui profite le crime. Je crois, pour ma part, que c'est vrai dans beaucoup de domaine.  ::ccool::

----------


## yoyo88

> Johnny ne fait-il pas de la pub ? Et Zidane ? Je ne crois pas que cet argument soit vraiment valable, non ?


[HS] surtout quand on sais que les opticiens qu'il reprsente sont considr dans le milieu de l'optique comme des vendeur de tapis.[/HS]

----------


## Louis Griffont

> [HS] surtout quand on sais que les opticiens qu'il reprsente sont considr dans le milieu de l'optique comme des vendeur de tapis.[/HS]


Les exemples que j'ai donn rpondaient  l'argument "L. Torvalds gagne assez d'argent et n'a donc pas besoin de se faire payer en faisant de la pub", je pense que mes exemples, loin d'tre H.S. taient des plus pertinents ! Ceux qui font de la pub ne le font pas par manque d'argent !  :;): 
Que les produits vants par la pub soient bons ou pas, a c'est H.S. ! Le but de la pub est de faire vendre un produit, que le produit soit bon ou pas, n'a aucune importance. 

Que M. Torvalds fasse de la pub pour Windows 7 ou le Nexus One ne rend pas meilleur ou moins ces produits. Maintenant, peut-tre que M. Torvalds est dsintress et qu'il ne fait que donner son avis sans y tre invit ou incit ou rmunr, c'est possible. Mais, je n'y crois pas, c'est tout !

----------


## yoyo88

> Les exemples que j'ai donn rpondaient  l'argument "L. Torvalds gagne assez d'argent et n'a donc pas besoin de se faire payer en faisant de la pub", je pense que mes exemples, loin d'tre H.S. taient des plus pertinents ! Ceux qui font de la pub ne le font pas par manque d'argent ! 
> Que les produits vants par la pub soient bons ou pas, a c'est H.S. ! Le but de la pub est de faire vendre un produit, que le produit soit bon ou pas, n'a aucune importance.


c'est pour sa que j'ai mis [HS][/HS]
 :;):

----------


## dams78

C'est vrai que quand il a librer le code source de Linux c'tait pour l'argent... Donc effectivement le fait de dire ce qu'il pense sur son blog perso c'est forcment qu'il a t pay par Microsoft pour Windows 8 et par Google pour Android maintenant!
Et aprs a vient dire que a ne pollue pas les topic Linux.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> C'est vrai que quand il a librer le code source de Linux c'tait pour l'argent... Donc effectivement le fait de dire ce qu'il pense sur son blog perso c'est forcment qu'il a t pay par Microsoft pour Windows 8 et par Google pour Android maintenant!
> Et aprs a vient dire que a ne pollue pas les topic Linux.


Premirement, on n'est pas dans un Topic sur Linux !
Deuximement, ce n'est pas parce qu'il a libr le code source de Linux qu'il n'en a pas tir profit, ni qu'aujourd'hui il ne se fait pas payer pour donner des avis. 
C'est quand mme incroyable qu'il ne soit pas possible de dire que Linus Torvald ait pu se faire payer pour donner des avis favorables sur des produits comme Windows *7*  et non 8 ou le Nexus de Google, sans se faire lyncher et mpriser pour Anti-Linux !
 :8O:

----------


## dlewin

Autant je trouve admirable ce que Linus  fait, autant je me fout royalement de ce qu'il pense sur le Nexus, aprs tout quelle comptence a-t-il l dedans ? je n'ai pas connaissance qu'il ait aussi dvelopp un tlphone.

C'est un peu comme quand au JT on demandait  Yves Montand ses ides politiques sur un vnement : on s'en fout.

Pour moi  ce niveau, le blog de Linus vaut celui de Robert, Lon ou Jocelyne.

----------


## goomazio

> C'est quand mme incroyable qu'il ne soit pas possible de dire que Linus Torvald ait pu se faire payer pour donner des avis favorables sur des produits comme Windows *7*  et non 8 ou le Nexus de Google, sans se faire lyncher et mpriser pour Anti-Linux !


Yes, c'est une raison de plus pour penser que Linus pourrait avoir t pay.
Perso, j'attendrais plus d'une personne de cette renomme que de dire qu'un tlphone est utile parce qu'il fait GPS aussi. 

Tout a pour dire qu'il n'y a rien de mal  bloguer, mais que faire des bonnes actions toute sa vie n'empche pas d'en faire de mauvaises de temps en temps.

----------


## tontonnux

juste au cas o...

Il paraitrait qu'il existe une catgorie de personnes qui, parfois, font ou disent des choses sans arrire pense !
Je sais que a peut paraitre dingue  certains, mais en cherchant bien on peut en trouver un peu partout.

Simple(s) question(s) :

Qu'est-ce qui peut bien faire que les hommes dpensent autant d'nergie  chercher des sources de conflit un peu partout ?
L'important est-il d'avoir raison, ou plutt de prouver que l'autre a tort ?

Vous avez quatre heures, et on regarde pas sur le voisin !

----------


## yoyo88

On dit juste que c'est pas parce que Mr linus pensais que son Nexus one tait gnial, que sa l'es forcement...  :;): 
Linus n'es pas un dieu, quoi qu'en pense certains...

----------


## dlewin

> juste au cas o...
> 
> Il paraitrait qu'il existe une catgorie de personnes qui, parfois, font ou disent des choses sans arrire pense !
> Je sais que a peut paraitre dingue  certains, mais en cherchant bien on peut en trouver un peu partout.
> 
> Simple(s) question(s) :
> 
> Qu'est-ce qui peut bien faire que les hommes dpensent autant d'nergie  chercher des sources de conflit un peu partout ?
> L'important est-il d'avoir raison, ou plutt de prouver que l'autre a tort ?
> ...


trop facile .Juste au cas o : [ame="http://www.amazon.fr/davoir-toujours-raison-Arthur-Schopenhauer/dp/284205301X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1265812352&sr=8-1"]L&#39;Art d&#39;avoir toujours raison: Amazon.fr: Arthur Schopenhauer, Dominique Miermont: Livres[/ame]

Et on gagne un Nexus One ?

----------


## tontonnux

> On dit juste que c'est pas parce que Mr linus pensais que son Nexus one tait gnial, que sa l'es forcement... 
> Linux n'es pas un dieu, quoi qu'en pense certains...


Compltement d'accord avec toi !
C'est les gens qui plongent sur l'occasion pour le souponner d'avoir t pay pour dire a que je ne comprend pas.

----------


## tontonnux

> trop facile .Juste au cas o : L'Art d'avoir toujours raison: Amazon.fr: Arthur Schopenhauer, Dominique Miermont: Livres
> 
> Et on gagne un Nexus One ?


Tricheur c'tait la correction a !  ::P:

----------


## dlewin

> Tricheur c'tait la correction a !


ah pardon, je corrige :

C pask kom di Lorie : "la vie c'est trop cool, faut pas se prendre la tte" alor
moi pareil. Lol  ::ccool::  ::mouarf::  ::mrgreen::  ::roll::  ::):  ::lefou::  ::alerte::  ::lahola:: 

Ca fait mieux l?

Cette pense profonde mise  part, Linus  fait quelque chose de grand, de trs grand, cela dit il faut relativiser: Linux c'est le kernel, Gnu c'est Richard M. Stallman, et le reste provient de la participation d'anonymes du monde que je trouve autant  prendre en compte dans ce que l'on  aujourd'hui.
Bref, pourquoi on ne demande pas  Miguel de Icaza ou au fondateur de KDE ce qu'ils pensent du dernier ouvre boite USB ?

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Compltement d'accord avec toi !
> C'est les gens qui plongent sur l'occasion pour le souponner d'avoir t pay pour dire a que je ne comprend pas.


Qu'y a-t-il d'aberrant de penser qu'une personne un poil connu qui se permet, sans que l'on sache bien pourquoi, de faire la promo de produits de grosses compagnies (Google et Microsoft) qu'il ait pu tre payer pour cela ? 
Peut-tre est-ce que je vois le mal partout, c'est possible, mais je reste dubitatif. Dans ce bas monde l'altruisme n'existe pas !  :;):

----------


## deadalnix

Oui, mais pour l'occasion, a me parait peu probable. Linux est un personne au caractre bien tremp, et un trolleur de folie. Son texte dont on parle ici reflte aussi bien sa personnalit que ses convictions.

Peut-tre a-t-il t pay, mais il y a fort  parier que c'est de toutes faons ce qu'il pense vraiment.

----------


## tontonnux

> Dans ce bas monde l'altruisme n'existe pas !


Peux pas argumenter sur a ... dsol...

J'espre juste que tu dis a plus par provocation que par-ce que tu le penses vraiment...

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Peux pas argumenter sur a ... dsol...
> 
> J'espre juste que tu dis a plus par provocation que par-ce que tu le penses vraiment...


Aucune provoc' dans mes propos (cette fois-ci). C'est hlas ce que je pense. Aujourd'hui, dans notre socit, je pense que chaque acte d'une personne est ralis avec attente d'un retour, quel qu'il soit.

----------


## deadalnix

La promotion de linux est probablement un motif suffisant pour Torvald, non ?

----------


## Benoit_Durand

> Qu'y a-t-il d'aberrant de penser qu'une personne un poil connu qui se permet, sans que l'on sache bien pourquoi, de faire la promo de produits de grosses compagnies (Google et Microsoft) qu'il ait pu tre payer pour cela ? 
> Peut-tre est-ce que je vois le mal partout, c'est possible, mais je reste dubitatif. Dans ce bas monde l'altruisme n'existe pas !


Tu veux essayer de me faire croire que lorsque Gasquet vante les mrites d'un shampoing il ne le fait pas bnvolement et par conviction ? Je suis outr !!  :8O: 

Totor a le droit de trouver gnial un GPS qui fait aussi tlphone.
Il y a 30 ans c'tait de la science-fiction.

(Ca c'est du sujet comme je les aime !)

----------


## Louis Griffont

> La promotion de linux est probablement un motif suffisant pour Torvald, non ?


Et la promo de Windows Seven, c'est pour le bien de la communaut Linux ? ::roll::

----------


## dams78

> Et la promo de Windows Seven, c'est pour le bien de la communaut Linux ?


En quoi c'est mal?

Linux n'est pas une socit  but lucratif, ce qu'ils recherchent c'est la qualit du code, la libert pour l'utilisateur, pleins de trucs gniale quoi  ::lol:: 

Aprs c'est pas parce qu'il dit sur son blog perso qu'il le trouve cool, qu'il en fait la promo... quand on le verra sur les mur du Mtro avec un Google Phone, ok, mais l ce n'est pas le cas.

----------


## deadalnix

> Et la promo de Windows Seven, c'est pour le bien de la communaut Linux ?


Bah si tu suivais rgulirement ses propos, tu verrais qu'il comment trs rgulirement les nouveauts en matire de systme d'exploitation. Et quand des choses bien sont faites, tu peux tre sur que ce sera sous peu intgr dans le noyau linux.

Cela s'est pas exemple produit avec le chargement dynamique de module noyau de NT. Cette technologie permettait d'ajouter de la modularit dans le noyau, sans avoir a recompiler celui-ci. Si cela a t invent pour viter de divulguer le code source du noyau NT, cela est maintenant utilis sous Linux pour diverses choses :
1/ Le noyau est limit en taille. Tant qu'il n'a pas initialis la gestion de la mmoire, il n'a accs qu'a une trs petite partie de celle-ci. Grce au chargement dynamique de module, tu peux charger des truc plus tard.
2/ Plus besoin de redmarrer quand tu installes des modules noyaux (pilotes par exemple).
3/ Possibilit technique et lgale de faire des modules proprios (soit le problme initial  l'envers).

Mais pour cela, il faut regarder ce que font les autres, et savoir dire quand ils font un truc bien  :;):  Juste que quand il le fait de Windows 7, alors la a buzze dans tous les sens, mais il le fait rgulirement.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> En quoi c'est mal?
> 
> Linux n'est pas une socit  but lucratif, ce qu'ils recherchent c'est la qualit du code, la libert pour l'utilisateur, pleins de trucs gniale quoi 
> 
> Aprs c'est pas parce qu'il dit sur son blog perso qu'il le trouve cool, qu'il en fait la promo... quand on le verra sur les mur du Mtro avec un Google Phone, ok, mais l ce n'est pas le cas.





> Bah si tu suivais rgulirement ses propos, tu verrais qu'il comment trs rgulirement les nouveauts en matire de systme d'exploitation. Et quand des choses bien sont faites, tu peux tre sur que ce sera sous peu intgr dans le noyau linux.
> 
> Cela s'est pas exemple produit avec le chargement dynamique de module noyau de NT. Cette technologie permettait d'ajouter de la modularit dans le noyau, sans avoir a recompiler celui-ci. Si cela a t invent pour viter de divulguer le code source du noyau NT, cela est maintenant utilis sous linux pour diverses choses :
> 1/ Le noyau est limit en taille. Tant qu'il n'a pas initialis la gestion de la mmoire, il n'a accs qu'a une trs petite partie de celle-ci. Grce au chargement dynamique de module, tu peux charger des truc plus tard.
> 2/ Plus besoin de redmarrer quand tu installe des modules noyaux (pilotes par exemple).
> 3/ Possibilit technique et lgale de faire des modules proprios (soit le problme initial  l'envers).
> 
> Mais pour cela, il faut regarder ce que font les autres, et savoir dire quand ils font un truc bien  Juste que quand il le fait de windows 7, alors la a buzze dans tous les sens, mais il le fait rgulirement.


Je n'ai pas que cela tait mal. Maintenant, il ne sait peut-tre pas que son blog est consult par beaucoup de monde. Que son avis est mme paroles d'vangile pour certains, et bien entendu, ni Google, ni Microsoft n'ont la moindre ide de l'impact que pourrait avoir un commentaire favorable sur le blog de cette personne.
Maintenant, je me trompe peut-tre. Ce M. est peut-tre la seule personne au monde qui ne pense pas  gagner de l'argent, mais uniquement au bien d'une communaut. Pourquoi pas ! Bisounours, nous voici ! ::zoubi::

----------


## dams78

C'est vrai que toute les personnes possdant un blog le font pour gagner de l'argent... Et toi quand tu donnes ton avis sur ce forum, tu gagnes de l'argent?

----------


## Nightfall

> Et la promo de Windows Seven, c'est pour le bien de la communaut Linux ?


Je sais pas o vous avez vu qu'il a dit du bien de Windows 7, je veux bien un lien. Si vous parlez du fait qu'il a dit que les gens allaient tre contents avec windows 7 parce qu'il est mieux que vista, comme Windows 95 tait mieux que 3.1, et "que les anges allaient pouvoir  nouveau chanter" ... de l  parler de compliment ... Il dit qu'il se demande mme si MS ne l'a pas fait exprs. Autrement dit il se demande s'ils ont pas fait exprs de sortir une mauvaise version pour que les gens soient contents de la version suivante. Tu parles d'un compliment.

Et une photo pour rigoler :
http://bink.nu/news/linus-is-happy-with-windows-7.aspx

Ah non, pardon, a doit pas tre pour rigoler, l aussi c'est qu'il a t pay  ::lol:: 

N'importe quoi.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> C'est vrai que toute les personnes possdant un blog le font pour gagner de l'argent... Et toi quand tu donnes ton avis sur ce forum, tu gagnes de l'argent?


Toutes les personnes non. Mais les personnes ayant une notorit, ne sont pas apprhendes de la mme manire par les grosses socits. Bien sr que je ne suis pas pay pour donner mon avis, ni ici, ni ailleurs, mais je n'ai pas la notorit de M. Torvalds !

Maintenant, comme je l'ai dj dit, et peut-tre que ce M. est la seule personne qui ne cherche pas  se servir de la notorit qu'il a tout fait pour obtenir, afin de gagner de l'argent.  ::ccool:: 

Maintenant, j'aimerais que l'on m'explique pourquoi il est impossible d'imaginer que ce M. Torvalds ait t pay pour dire que le Nexus One tait un Winner, ou que Windows Seven tait un bon OS ? 
Personnellement, cette ide ne me choquerait pas plus que a !

----------


## NejNej

> Maintenant, j'aimerais que l'on m'explique pourquoi il est impossible d'imaginer que ce M. Torvalds ait t pay pour dire que le Nexus One tait un Winner, ou que Windows Seven tait un bon OS ? 
> Personnellement, cette ide ne me choquerait pas plus que a !


A mon avis :

Quel intrt?
A part pour une poigne d'initi, je dirais mme une pince, ce que peut raconter Torvalds n'aura aucun intrt pour les distributions de ces produits.

----------


## dams78

> A mon avis :
> 
> Quel intrt?
> A part pour une poigne d'initi, je dirais mme une pince, ce que peut raconter Torvalds n'aura aucun intrt pour les distributions de ces produits.


Surtout que ces personnes n'ont pas attendus cette dclaration avant de possder un tlphone sous Linux...

----------


## divpload

> A mon avis :
> 
> Quel intrt?
> A part pour une poigne d'initi, je dirais mme une pince, ce que peut raconter Torvalds n'aura aucun intrt pour les distributions de ces produits.


Je suis pas d'accord. Qui achterais un Google Phone alors que l'iPhone cartonne, qu'il possde une couverture mdiatique bien plus importante et que la diffrence de prix n'est pas signifiante. Et entre un Android et un iPhone OS, le 2e est bien plus sduisant. (Avis perso ayant test les deux)
De ce fait, le Google Phone est clairement (pour moi) un G.S.M de "geek" qui connaissent Mr Torvalds voil pourquoi une annonce venant de lui sur ce G.S.M n'est pas vraiment sans consquence.

----------


## dams78

> Je suis pas d'accord. Qui achterais un Google Phone alors que l'iPhone cartonne, qu'il possde une couverture mdiatique bien plus importante et que la diffrence de prix n'est pas signifiante. Et entre un Android et un iPhone OS, le 2e est bien plus sduisant. (Avis perso ayant test les deux)
> De ce fait, le Google Phone est clairement (pour moi) un G.S.M de "geek" qui connaissent Mr Torvalds voil pourquoi une annonce venant de lui sur ce G.S.M n'est pas vraiment sans consquence.


Heu pour le prix je suis pas trop d'accord, au contraire j'ai l'impression que l'iphone est vraiment trs cher entre le tlphone et l'abonnement...

----------


## NejNej

> De ce fait, le Google Phone est clairement (pour moi) un G.S.M de "geek" qui connaissent Mr Torvalds voil pourquoi une annonce venant de lui sur ce G.S.M n'est pas vraiment sans consquence.


Tu crois vraiment que Google ferait tout a pour en vendre une poigne?

----------


## divpload

> Tu crois vraiment que Google ferait tout a pour en vendre une poigne?


Ben oui. C'est le sujet de mon message  ::D: 

@dams78
Un iphone 3GS 16gb en Belgique (donc sans abonnement aucun) -> 575
Et j'ai vu que le google phone c'tait 530 malheureusement je ne pense pas trouver un Nexus One en Belgique  388 (si je respecte la conversion). Je penche plutt pour du 500 voire 450 avec de la chance et avec des GSM de ce prix l perso, dbourser 100 de plus pour un appareil plus sduisant..._why not?_. Mais bon c'est de la pure spculation sur les prix.

----------


## dams78

> Ben oui. C'est le sujet de mon message 
> 
> @dams78
> Un iphone 3GS 16gb en Belgique (donc sans abonnement aucun) -> 575
> Et j'ai vu que le google phone c'tait 530 malheureusement je ne pense pas trouver un Nexus One en Belgique  388 (si je respecte la conversion). Je penche plutt pour du 500 voire 450 avec de la chance et avec des GSM de ce prix l perso, dbourser 100 de plus pour un appareil plus sduisant..._why not?_. Mais bon c'est de la pure spculation sur les prix.


Et avec l'abonnement? Enfin moi j'avais cru comprendre que l'iphone tait dans les 400 avec un abo de 50. Alors quand je vois que j'ai pay mon Galaxy 80 plus 30 d'abo, c'est l o je me dis que l'iphone est cher, mais les choses ont peut tre changes.

----------


## nickylarson

C'est vrai que les propos de Torvalds sont intressant mais pour la plupart des gens c'est un inconnu, alors pour ce qui est du fait que ces propos vont booster le nexus... Pour le booster il faudrait une vrai campagne de pub aux pommes  :;): 

Perso, je recherche un smart' actuellement, et je veux pouvoir tout faire, vraiment tout avec mon tel, je pense donc prendre celui-ci d'autant qu'il devrait dbouler chez SFR courant fevrier, et qu'a la vu des spec' et du tout nouveau snapdragon (c'est relatif car c'est Toshiba qui l'avait introduit dans son T01 je crois, la brique vous savez  ::mrgreen:: )  a l'air sympa. 

Sauf si vous avez une relle alternative  me proposer ?

Alors c'est vrai que , l'iphone est super chouette, '
l'experience utilisateur etc... mon ti frero l'as, et deux personnes de mon entourage viennent de le prendre...  Mais il est decidement trop ferm... dsol pour ce petit HS Iphone :;):

----------


## yoyo88

moi je vais acheter un nokia 3310  ::aie::

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Justice : la marque Nexus One n'est pas libre* 
*Google va-t-il devoir changer le nom de son smartphone ?* 


Les mauvaises nouvelles s'enchanent  grande vitesse pour le smartphone de Google.

Le jour mme de la rvlation des premiers chiffres de vente, trs dcevants (lire ci-avant), la Justice amricaine vient de signifier  Moutain View que la marque Nexus One n'tait pas disponible.

Elle appartient, pour ne rien arranger,  une socit exerant sur le march des Tlcoms (Integra Telecom).

Le risque de confusion est considr comme suffisamment important par lOffice des Marques et des Brevets des tats-Unis (US Patent and Trademark Office) pour qu'il ait refus que le Nexus One garde ce nom. Google a 6 mois pour faire appel de la dcision ou pour trouver un accord  l'amiable avec Integra Telecom.

Ou le racheter ?

*Source* : La notification de US Patent and Trademark Office

----------


## Bryce de Mouris

Mais non tout le monde s'est tromp c'est Ne><us One en ralit  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Take_No_Prisoners

Hey la marque Nexus est dpose en France par la socit Obut la question est : le Nexus One resemble-t-il  une boule de ptanque ?

(remarque quand a marche pas vaut mieux jeter une Nexus par terre qu'un Nexus One par terre...

----------


## nicolofontana12

L'echec vient peut-tre de la manire de vente!
Donc en gros Apple n'est plus leader ct smartphone

----------

